# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/25 - Payback's A Bitch...............And It's A Week Away



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Raw preview, April 25, 2016: Gallows & Anderson to debut against The Usos*



> For the first time ever in a WWE ring, the team of Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson will face The Usos, live on Raw. What else awaits as Monday night’s hottest show emanates from WWE’s home state of Connecticut? WWE.com has some ideas.


*Styles’ longtime friends Gallows & Anderson to make Raw debut*












> Since emerging in WWE April 11, Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson have been leaving behind a path of destruction not entirely dissimilar to the one they carved through Japan alongside AJ Styles — the No. 1 contender to Roman Reigns’ WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Now, the duo is set to make their official in-ring debut on Raw against The Usos, less than one week before The Phenomenal One faces Jimmy & Jey’s cousin, The Big Dog, for sports-entertainment’s most coveted prize.
> 
> Gallows is no stranger to competing inside WWE’s squared circle, but as evidenced by his recent actions alongside Anderson — which have included brutal beatdowns of both The Usos and Reigns — this world-traveled brawler has come back from Japan with a whole new bag of tricks in his arsenal. Even though Jimmy & Jey will no doubt be looking for payback against their ruthless attackers, it’s equally probable they have no idea what they’re up against.
> 
> Meanwhile, even as he prepares to battle Reigns at WWE Payback, Styles will no doubt be paying close attention to the debut of his former running buddies. Even though The Phenomenal One denies any knowledge of Gallows & Anderson’s recent attacks and remains adamant that he doesn’t need their help to defeat The Big Dog, his path in WWE is irrevocably tied to that of his longtime friends. Something tells us Gallows & Anderson have only begun to shock us, and Styles just might be in for a surprise or two himself along the way.


*How will Dean Ambrose retaliate against Chris Jericho?*












> They say you should never poke the bear, and although there’s no colloquial saying about provoking The Lunatic Fringe, it’s probably just as ill-advised. Yet, twice in the past week, Chris Jericho has left the unstable Superstar staring up at the lights, first attacking Ambrose following Raw’s main event, and then knocking him off the top rope and costing him a surefire victory at the conclusion of SmackDown.
> 
> This rivalry might have been spurred by their respective talk shows, but six nights before their anticipated battle at WWE Payback, expect these combustible competitors to trade punches, not words. And something tells us Ambrose can’t wait for another brawl.


*Has Corbin stolen Ziggler’s spotlight?*












> After winning the third annual Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at this year’s WrestleMania, WWE newcomer Baron Corbin has made it a point to prove that The Lone Wolf is way ahead of the pack—mostly at Dolph Ziggler’s expense. On SmackDown, the tattooed rebel laid waste to The Showoff in what was perhaps his most heinous assault, ambushing Ziggler before their scheduled match and punctuated the brutality with an End of Days on the outside of the ring, just as he had done days earlier on Raw.
> 
> The reasoning behind this series of attacks? Because he can.
> 
> Will Ziggler be able to get some retribution against Corbin on Raw, or will The Lone Wolf continue to make an example of the former World Heavyweight Champion?


*Will old-school fisticuffs trump new-school smacktalk?*












> At WWE Payback, the incredibly popular Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady face the unusual team from a “bygone era,” The Vaudevillains, with the victor going on to face The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championship in the future.
> 
> Even though both tandems honed their skills in NXT, they couldn’t be more different, with Simon Gotch & Aiden English favoring the toned-down, traditional art of grappling while Enzo & Cass represent the in-your-face style of today. As the past and present are set to collide, will it be “How ya doin’?” or a more eloquent “How are you doing?” on Raw, six nights before WWE Payback?


*Is Shane McMahon's tenure as Raw showrunner coming to an end?*












> Shane McMahon continued his hot streak across the pond in London, running his third consecutive Raw thanks to the unbelievable support of the WWE Universe. However, Monday night’s hottest show now ventures to Hartford, Conn., mere minutes from The Authority’s offices in WWE Headquarters.
> 
> We haven’t seen Triple H and Stephanie McMahon on Raw since WrestleMania, nor have we gotten their thoughts on Shane-O-Mac’s job performance. Will The Authority arrive to put an end to Shane’s new era, or will they actually deem him “best for business” at the helm of Raw?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Here in Hartford, Connecticut this is an unconventional crowd that cheers people they should boo, and they boo people they should cheer. They’re just having fun Maggle! :jbl


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm curious, do people actually like, or care about the Usos?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh shit guys, The Authority is coming back.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Machine Gun and Doc better squash the Uso's to actually establish them as a threat.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What in the fuck qualifies the Usos to be in a program with Bullet Club?

Can they not make a storyline make sense for once, or let build any sort of momentum? Shane lost clean, runs Raw anyway, Authority disappears for no reason, and after three short weeks, they return to ... take back the show they never lost?

:chan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sounds like garbage. And since Payback is extremely mediocre looking the go-home for it becomes less interesting as well. Hope Usos get wrecked bad.*


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

The past 2 Raws have been better than usual. Hoping this trend continues.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

in b4 USOSWINLOL


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am tempted to watch just to see if it's as bad as I remembered. The Usos being squashed might be worth tuning in for.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My goodness that is one sad, pathetic outlook for a go-home show to a PPV. And :lol if the Authority returns. Yikes.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm excited to see Maryse and Miz


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully the show closes with AJ holding up the WWEWHC after knocking out Roman with the Styles Clash.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

These last few RAWs have been some of the worst in recent memory.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

CraneMaster said:


> I'm curious, do people actually like, or care about the Usos?



I do not.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> These last few RAWs have been some of the worst in recent memory.


Yeah not enough Sheamus vs Randy Orton rematches and Naomi vs Nikki Bella title matches


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

NeverDrewADime said:


> Yeah not enough Sheamus vs Randy Orton rematches and Naomi vs Nikki Bella title matches


Moreso due to the lack of any interesting stories or characters.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm actually interested to see Gallows and Anderson wrestle. Fuck the haters. I want to see Usos get stomped.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'm actually interested to see Gallows and Anderson wrestle. Fuck the haters. I want to see Usos get stomped.


I think that the match will end in some kind of shenaOxiOxiOxiOxins and the match won't actually happen until Payback.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope this Raw doesn't put me to sleep like last weeks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So here's a question.. When the "Authority" meander thier way back to the ring, grab their mics and start the half hour rambling, is this going to include a "We're going to undo all the damage you've done Shane blah blah" type of bit? Could this include HHH sending his own guys back down to NXT? Would they really pull that?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Well this Raw is in Conneticut after all, so HHH and Steph are probably returning today because Trips wants to get that pop.

On top of that, it doesn't make sense for them to return today... Which, knowing WWE, pretty much confirms that they will.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Great, a probable Authority return.

This is looking dull as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Aside from Owens/Zayn, all these feuds seem thrown together last minute. Business as usual for WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

With whats lined up it seems like a fun show tonight. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

@A-C-P














> *Styles’ longtime friends Gallows & Anderson to make Raw debut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what Anderson's finisher will be? Can't use Gun stun due to Orton.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Kuro77 said:


> @A-C-P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could if they wanted. They have in the past let their talent use the rock bottom and the book end at the same time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


*I am with you here bro!*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been no selling the WWE for the past few days. I hope tonight is a solid show to spark my interest.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> They could if they wanted. They have in the past let their talent use the rock bottom and the book end at the same time.


I honestly forgot Booker's second finisher was like Rocks. :lol 

*Edit:* I would be surprised if they let him keep the Gun stun and the taunt he does before it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If The Usos get any kind of offense tonight, it is a crime against all of humanity


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh Raw is on....










My face at no Orton.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What in the fuck qualifies the Usos to be in a program with Bullet Club?
> 
> Can they not make a storyline make sense for once, or let build any sort of momentum? Shane lost clean, runs Raw anyway, Authority disappears for no reason, and after three short weeks, they return to ... take back the show they never lost?
> 
> :chan


get ready for many more 'bullet club' vs roman reigns + relatives matches 

many many more

vince is gonna do his best to kill any momentum aj and crew have with the same dumb formula that's been used a dozen times in the last few years alone.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

@A-C-P & @BTheVampireSlayer

Hopping on that SAME wagon myself.......


#WWELogic #BORE-thoirty #REIGNS-A-MANIA #Antherreason2DRINK


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

all i can think of is 

FINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
BALOOOOOOOOOOORRRRR


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Kuro77 said:


> I honestly forgot Booker's second finisher was like Rocks. :lol
> 
> *Edit:* I would be surprised if they let him keep the Gun stun and the taunt he does before it.


True although they could just sack off the taunt.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

This RAW is going to be toughest RAW of the year... John Cena tweets that he'll be ready to return. but not mentioned date...I think, As like RAW Anthem — Tonight is the Night !


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

From Tonight, it will be Attitude Era v2.0 !!!

It just my Opinion.. don't touch it...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

delete post plz


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> @A-C-P & @BTheVampireSlayer
> 
> Hopping on that SAME wagon myself.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been away on vacation for the past two weeks but have caught glimpses of Raw and read results etc and I can't be the ONLY one who is happy with the product at the moment? We are getting some new faces, some different people around, a nice fresh debut angle with the Bullet Club etc. - it's almost as if they are ushering in a new era. 

I'm actually looking forward to this tonight. Can't wait to see what they continue to do with Ambrose, teasing Bullet Club/AJ a lot more hopefully they potentially attack AJ Styles to make it clear they aren't working for him to perhaps give us a wonder on who the third guy is. I think it's looking increasingly likely to be Balor, but still it's an interesting thought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Great, a probable Authority return.
> 
> This is looking dull as fuck.


Really, really dull. Go home show to a PPV, too. Yikes.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I've been away on vacation for the past two weeks but have caught glimpses of Raw and read results etc and I can't be the ONLY one who is happy with the product at the moment? We are getting some new faces, some different people around, a nice fresh debut angle with the Bullet Club etc. - it's almost as if they are ushering in a new era.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to this tonight. Can't wait to see what they continue to do with Ambrose, teasing Bullet Club/AJ a lot more hopefully they potentially attack AJ Styles to make it clear they aren't working for him to perhaps give us a wonder on who the third guy is. I think it's looking increasingly likely to be Balor, but still it's an interesting thought.


I have actually been enjoying the product recently as well, but i've got a feeling the return of the Authority might change that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ve been enjoying this show for the past 3 weeks. But if the Authority return tonight, ugh. Please, just give me more time away from The Authority. It’s been so much better without them. 

Well, whenever they come back, please just let them do their storyline that writes them off TV as The Authority. Whether they face Shane or not, I don’t care. GO AWAY.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I've been away on vacation for the past two weeks but have caught glimpses of Raw and read results etc and I can't be the ONLY one who is happy with the product at the moment? We are getting some new faces, some different people around, a nice fresh debut angle with the Bullet Club etc. - it's almost as if they are ushering in a new era.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to this tonight. Can't wait to see what they continue to do with Ambrose, teasing Bullet Club/AJ a lot more hopefully they potentially attack AJ Styles to make it clear they aren't working for him to perhaps give us a wonder on who the third guy is. I think it's looking increasingly likely to be Balor, but still it's an interesting thought.


The last 3 Raws have been pretty good. And really it has to do with new faces in the spot light and no Authority. But if the rumors about tonight are true, that might end soon, .


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

shane confirms heat for tonight :mark:


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> shane confirms heat for tonight


Looks like he's debuting a new magician gimmick in that picture tbh.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *I am with you here bro!*


mine is a tad different.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing my guys Enzo and Big Cass


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Three matches announced:

AJ Styles vs. Sheamus
Sami Zayn vs. Rusev
Roman Reigns vs. Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those matches, especially Reigns/Del Rio again.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Three matches announced:
> 
> AJ Styles vs. Sheamus
> Sami Zayn vs. Rusev
> Roman Reigns vs. Alberto Del Rio


Interference coming in every match there.

Zayn vs Rusev could be good but of course KO will interfere.

Don't care about the other two, but no doubt Anderson & Gallows will play a part.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Well it looks like the League of Nations will break up soon. So expect them to go 0-3 tonight.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

#ItCouple


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Reigns vs Del Rio?

Will Anderson and Gallows help Del Rio to beat Reigns? haha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those matches


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> Moreso due to the lack of any interesting stories or characters.


True.

I feel like kind of a bad fan in a way. I'm a fan of guys like Sami Zayn, Cesaro, and all these great in-ring performers that are in good spots right now. But, I don't care about what any of them do on the main roster. NXT had a way of making Zayn feel special. On Raw, I _almost_ don't even like him.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't care that the Shane storyline makes no sense I do not want to see the heel authority EVER again they're bullshit has emasculated and weakened the product no end FUCK OFF STEF AMD TRIP


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

manstis1804 said:


> True.
> 
> I feel like kind of a bad fan in a way. I'm a fan of guys like Sami Zayn, Cesaro, and all these great in-ring performers that are in good spots right now. But, I don't care about what any of them do on the main roster. NXT had a way of making Zayn feel special. On Raw, I _almost_ don't even like him.



Have some patience


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I really hope that other thread is true and that they will show a video package to honor Chyna. It's the least they can do.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Omg they referred to him as "The Guy". 

Holy shit. "The Guy, Roman Reigns faces League of Nations member, Alberto Del Rio."

- Michael Cole


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets hope for that video package of Chyna guys. She was a pioneer for Women's wrestling and one of a kind.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time for


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hoping for a good show and a debut tonight


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

killacamt said:


> hoping for a good show and a debut tonight


Yeah I'm thinking Finn debuts tonight


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

First time watching WWE since WrestleMania so hoping for a good show

:HA who am I kidding!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's go, BAYBAY


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alright fuckers. It's my birthday tomorrow, so, for all of you, my wish when I blow my candles is for Reigns to get injured so badly he has to drop the title and we can have a real champion.

You're welcome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That kid on Modern Family I bet is going to be me by the end of this show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the WWE trashed Chyna for how many years and refused to put her in the HOF now they will kiss her ass lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

No toll of the bells for her huh?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god he's THE guy ... if they pull that out tonight again ... so much hate lol.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> First time watching WWE since WrestleMania so hoping for a good show
> 
> :HA who am I kidding!!!


Fingers crossed.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

and we start with Reigns/Styles instead of Chyna...


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

That's fucked up....no 10 bell salute for Chyna


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Boot of Doom!?! What the fuck right now! *:ti


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shame.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They'll probably do Chyna later in the show. If I recall they did Macho Man's later in the show.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

...if there's Chyna chants. :mark:



A-Will said:


> That's fucked up....no 10 bell salute for Chyna


We gotta talk about a Sheamus match instead!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I like how WWE replay all sneak attacks in slow motion and sepia.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow lol nothing for Chyna expect that . Disgraceful


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So they just have the picture? Well I'm hoping they're saving the Chyna video for later


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to the tribute to Chyna more than anything else on this show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Negative Charisma vs Zero Charisma. I'm heading to bed early tonight!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I like how shane's gimmick is everyone's cool dad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nothing for Chyna?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Wow lol nothing for Chyna expect that . Disgraceful


If they don't do anything by the end of the night....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane always getting those pops


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't wait for Del Rio Vs Reigns.... said no one ever


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hot crowd


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Lawd have mercy at Shane McMahon. Sexy AF.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love Shane, but they even found a way to make him boring already.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL at the "Put some respect on it" sign.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shanes promo skills really have gone done
unless he was alway this bad and i just forgot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

....................................And Raw is ruined.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh ffs fpalm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh she's back


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Fun? What's that?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

fpalm I just can't with Steph.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn she's nice and thick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If this was a super smark crowd they would probably rip Steph with a Chyna related chant just for the lolz. Steph probably feels comfortable coming out in her backyard


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe they'll still do something for Chyna but Stephanie may have put the kibosh on any tribute...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"WWE in CT Need to put some RESPECK on it"


:lmao :lol :ti:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no...it was too good to be true why ??? Ugh


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, shit.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shane and Steph is the new Jaime and Cersei.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

They say the heart grows fonder with distance, but I still don't care about this bitch.

:HHH2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally the Goddess is back!!! And looking gorgeous as usual.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Time for Stephy and Shane to renew their weird sibling incest tension.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder if she'll slap him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And just like that, Raw is dead.

RIP.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

The Dominatrix Queen is back!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was hping to watch since I'm sick... Saw Stephanie abd remembered I'd rather blow put my ear drums then deal eith this show.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's the goddess of sexiness, Stephanie!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol, Stephanie talking about herself. 


Oh wait she just admitted she's a heartless bitch.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Still waiting for that incest angle.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The crowd is going mild :serious:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

And SHE talks about pandering :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> Time for Stephy and Shane to renew their weird sibling incest tension.


If I was him I'd be all over that.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hartford's favorite daughter :banderas


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

People just don't care about Steph.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> Let's go, BAYBAY


*I AM THE LIQUOR, RANDY!*

*Lahey should run RAW.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So the WWE trashed Chyna for how many years and refused to put her in the HOF now they will kiss her ass lol



WWE backtracks when it suits


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so fucking sick of the Authority.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> LOL at the "Put some respect on it" sign.


*RESPECK!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring back Bischoff.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I wish Stephanie had been an english literature major with acute stage fright. She'd understand story telling and we'd never see her.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Undertaker vs. Shane...has a stipulation in a wrestling match ever been more worthless.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought Steph would get "Chyna" chants at her.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So I'm guessing Rollins returns at Payback and helps Shane


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

So, i guess WM 32 never happened then?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Didn't take long for the Authority to comeback.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph should of came out wearing this instead...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie should definitely be running Raw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

manstis1804 said:


> Time for Stephy and Shane to renew their weird sibling incest tension.


Whaaaaaa?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Steph look like a superhero


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Bring back Bischoff.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just gonna put it on mute until something more..............stimulating happens.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

YestleMania said:


> Still waiting for that incest angle.


The sexual tension between Shane and Steph is palpable


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> So Undertaker vs. Shane...has a stipulation in a wrestling match ever been more worthless.


When did that match happen? :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I think a brand split is in the works here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm so fucking sick of the Authority.


Aren't we all

So have some more Authority :vince5


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Brand split announced at Payback maybe?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> WWE backtracks when it suits


They will probably put her in the HOF now because she wouldn't be able to talk shit about her during her acceptance speech. She would be a liability with a live mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, this is boring.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WM 32 To the Trash Can!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

These two have definitely had sexual intercourse at some point. If not, Stephanie has at least given Shane a hand job or three...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I already have a headache from this woman's voice.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

LMAO HOW MANY TIMES WILL WE SEE STEPHANIE GET ARRESTED IN THIS LIFETIME


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *RESPECK!*


Did the person with the sign spell it like that? I hope so, thought it was spelled normally.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was pointless and awful.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Here comes the indie guys.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Steph look like a superhero


a superhero hoe


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> I think a brand split is in the works here.


Definitely looking like that unknown Reddit user might be right, I think they'll do a split to limit injuries


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's good to see Elijah burke back on raw.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

When Vince dies, Stephs going to retell all of the Mcmahon storylines with her playing her dad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph just had to shit on somebody.:lmao

This bitch can't help herself.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Steph giving me the usual sexual confusion and migraine inducing headaches.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Orlando Jordan, izatchu?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol, what shit security. Got beat up by a chick in high heels.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

DAT SELL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even security has to have their balls taken away by Steph.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crazy bitch.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shane has been so awkward since he botched his line vs Undertaker. Any opening featuring Stephanie is so damn deflating. They really couldn't keep her off television for longer than a few weeks? Give The Authority shit a *rest*. For fucks sake.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The security guy who got slapped copping a feel in retaliation, well played.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

She's being too aggressive, a cavity search is a must!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol Stephanie always beating up on people.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> I think a brand split is in the works here.


Only if SmackDown is treated as RAW's equal counterpart. If it's still treated like a red-headed stepchild, then there's no point to it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Stone Hot Steph Austin

She's gonna come back in hour 3 with a beer truck.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie doesn't deserve this treatment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Styles vs. Sheamus

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

There should be a Brazzers logo in the corner of the screen as security drags Steph out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even tho I don't like Sheamus, this should be a pretty good match up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph: "We know why our father doesn't let these people decide."


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

P1 in the house!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Steph muscling the security guards around :mj5


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This is wrong and too soon but I'd mark if a Chyna impersonator jumped the rail and legit attacked Stephanie. 
I know, I'm sick. 
But I'd just love to see Steph's terrified reaction


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The one that got slapped getting a good feel of Stephanie.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Only if SmackDown is treated as RAW's equal counterpart. If it's still treated like a red-headed stepchild, then there's no point to it.


I agree, we see what happens but I think that is the route they seem to be going. Shane runs RAW and Stephanie and HHH run SD.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Those 3 guys in security garb had hard-ons touching Steph



birthday_massacre said:


> They will probably put her in the HOF now because she wouldn't be able to talk shit about her during her acceptance speech. She would be a liability with a live mic.


Makes me so happy Warrior put some boots to WWE during his speech


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

AJ's really not over enough to justify this monster push they're giving him. If this was anyone else, the IWC would want their blood.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This is wrong and too soon but I'd mark if a Chyna impersonator jumped the rail and legit attacked Stephanie.
> I know, I'm sick.
> But I'd just love to see Steph's terrified reaction


Why an impersonator instead of the real thing?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Braylyt said:


> Steph muscling the security guards around :mj5


Those are some lucky guards. She should have rubbed her feet in his face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DEY DUN WAN NUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

That was beyond terrible. It's criminal that someone was paid to write that drivel. Just fell flat in every way.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heath V said:


> manstis1804 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Stephy and Shane to renew their weird sibling incest tension.
> ...


Gross...and his wife is pretty hot.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Only if SmackDown is treated as RAW's equal counterpart. If it's still treated like a red-headed stepchild, then there's no point to it.


I bet a blue-headed step child would get treated even worse than a red-headed one.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The start of the show with 








was nice but they should do videos of her on the show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A-Will said:


> That's fucked up....no 10 bell salute for Chyna


Stop it y'all knew damn well a lady who just accused one of their executives of beating her wasn't getting a 10 Bell Salute.

We all know they weren't on good terms for over a decade. The fact that they at least gave her a graphic and have been posting her videos is more than surprising and enough.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes Styles in action....

Awwwww not Sheamus, anything but that.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> AJ's really not over enough to justify this monster push they're giving him. If this was anyone else, the IWC would want their blood.


Ha. Best wrestler in the world and gets a big pop wherever he goes. He is phenomenal.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Three able-bodied security guards required to hold Steph back. In addition, one of them sells the fuck out of her punch. She's booked better than most of the roster. :ha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ready to Fly >>>>> A.J. Styles' current theme 'Phenomenal'.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

manstis1804 said:


> Time for Stephy and Shane to renew their weird sibling incest tension.


They look like a very cute couple.

They're just characters on a television programme so it's not like it would be weird if they kissed or anything, it's just acting.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Gross...and his wife is pretty hot.


Deep down, even Shane knows his sister is hotter than his wife.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

FitChi said:


> That was beyond terrible. It's criminal that someone was paid to write that drivel. Just fell flat in every way.


The fact it was even written is criminal in itself


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Sheamus with new music?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This is wrong and too soon but I'd mark if a Chyna impersonator jumped the rail and legit attacked Stephanie.
> I know, I'm sick.
> But I'd just love to see Steph's terrified reaction


No, what they needed to do was to have Steph in the ring for whatever reasons at different times in the night, and randomly start to play Chyna's music/video to terrify Steph. And we would laugh as she pees herself.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

SHAMEASS!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That security guard looked so much like a little bitch :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If that's all WWE does for Chyna, that's pretty sad, and I wasn't even a Chyna fan.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And here it comes. Get that plastic titted fat ass twat off my tv for fuck sake.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Yay. A Sheamus match.


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

Sheamus has no chance in this match. But it's a good match to start the show. I wonder if Finn is debuting today?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Those are some lucky guards. She should have rubbed her feet in his face


:homer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daemon_Rising said:


> They look like a very cute couple.
> 
> They're just characters on a television programme so it's not like it would be weird if they kissed or anything, it's just acting.


Wait, what?

Could be a decent match but I couldn't possible care about Sheamus right now.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Teddy Long is back!

Tag team match playa!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> I bet a blue-headed step child would get treated even worse than a red-headed one.


You clever person you...I see what you did there. :bayley2


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the shoutout, JBL.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What's with all the thirsty neckbeards in the thread this week?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Gross...and his wife is pretty hot.


Yes his wife is quite attractive as well, doesn't mean he still doesn't fantasize about Steph's thickness..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> She's gonna come back in hour 3 with a *Vote for Linda* truck.


Fixed it


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Damn, styles just leapfrogged a 6'5 man.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That security guard looked so much like a little bitch :lol


Dat Sell. :lol


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> FitChi said:
> 
> 
> > That was beyond terrible. It's criminal that someone was paid to write that drivel. Just fell flat in every way.
> ...


I'm stunned; the literally started the show with a talking segment where no one said a thing... I was more entertained by the commercial with the fat guy trying to find a seat on the airplane than anything in that segment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> That security guard looked so much like a little bitch :lol


And he's the one who ended up getting a good feel of that goddess. :homer

I wouldn't mind being made to look like a bitch if I got the chance to feel Stephanie.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

The sports references JBL u dumb hick DO NOT MAKE SENSE FOR THE WWE STFU


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did JBL just say sometimes 2 plus 2 equals 4?

doesn't it all the time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> If that's all WWE does for Chyna, that's pretty sad, and I wasn't even a Chyna fan.


At least Booker T gave her a tribute at the tail-end of the pre-show or whatever it was before Raw started


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Waiting for Finn Balor


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

2 plus 2 always equals 4 dumbass ... what is going on, what am I even watching.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If that's all WWE does for Chyna, that's pretty sad, and I wasn't even a Chyna fan.


Eh..Better than completely ignoring her existence for decades.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wanted to see how they'd handle Chyna's death. They might as well lit two sparklers.
I'm done here. I'll catch the highlights later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FitChi said:


> I'm stunned; the literally started the show with a talking segment where no one said a thing... I was more entertained by the commercial with the fat guy trying to find a seat on the airplane than anything in that segment.


You're surprised? This has been the norm for years now, minus a week here and there. They have 3 hours to kill every week. 85% of what we see on Raw is filler.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

All the damn incest freaks in here. Straight Outta Chatbox.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> AJ's really not over enough to justify this monster push they're giving him. If this was anyone else, the IWC would want their blood.


Not the biggest AJ fan, but come on AJ is pretty over and has his own following he created outside if the WWE. He's more than popular enough to get a World title shot. 

I kind of agree with you on how if he was someone else most hardcore fans would be upset, but at the end of the day he is AJ Styles and while he might not be Cena or Orton popular. He's more than popular enough and proven in the ring to warrant his better than average directly to too tier booking


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Alright, you guys were right. Sheamus sucks.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> That security guard looked so much like a little bitch :lol


Lucky bastard got a knuck sandwich AND a sweaty palm. :yum:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

finalnight said:


> What's with all the thirsty neckbeards in the thread this week?


They need some water. Will you be a good lad and fetch them some?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> Eh..Better than completely ignoring her existence for decades.


Not exactly saying much.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

A Sheamus match interesting?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheamus is stale as fuck, but I've always kind of liked him. That being said, I'm having trouble watching him at the moment because those fucking red trunks look fucking horrible with his flaming red hair. It actually looks so bad that it distracts me.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm starting to get jealous of Sheamus' awesome beard. I definitely have beard envy at this point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> And he's the one who ended up getting a good feel of that goddess. :homer
> 
> I wouldn't mind being made to look like a bitch if I got the chance to feel Stephanie.



Here's a glass of water, you thirsty Hulk :grin2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

FitChi said:


> I'm stunned; the literally started the show with a talking segment where no one said a thing... I was more entertained by the commercial with the fat guy trying to find a seat on the airplane than anything in that segment.


On the USANetwork they play great catchy stock music during advert breaks, and that's as much entertainment as we'll get tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 commercial breaks in 20 minutes?

:drake


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> 2 plus 2 always equals 4 dumbass ... what is going on, what am I even watching.


:mj5


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> And he's the one who ended up getting a good feel of that goddess. :homer
> 
> I wouldn't mind being made to look like a bitch if I got the chance to feel Stephanie.


You can have that miserable cunt.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Those are some lucky guards. She should have rubbed her feet in his face


Now that would have been hot!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> did JBL just say sometimes 2 plus 2 equals 4?
> 
> doesn't it all the time


Not in WWE!!! Think about how nonsensical some of the story lines are!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> If that's all WWE does for Chyna, that's pretty sad, and I wasn't even a Chyna fan.


I think they'll show the video they did in the third hour. With Steph in the opening segment I can see why they didn't open with it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy shit, Freddie Prinz Jr (former WWE writer) in an advert and he is looking OLD


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> All the damn incest freaks in here. Straight Outta Chatbox.


Hey, I was joking...everyone else took it too far. fpalm


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> FitChi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stunned; the literally started the show with a talking segment where no one said a thing... I was more entertained by the commercial with the fat guy trying to find a seat on the airplane than anything in that segment.
> ...


I'm surprised by my own fault: I expected the Authority's return and the battle for Raw to be something we'd all get excited about. But apparently they're going with the very exciting angle where a 70 year old says words at a PPV to settle the score.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> Did the person with the sign spell it like that? I hope so, thought it was spelled normally.


I didn't even see it. lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > What's with all the thirsty neckbeards in the thread this week?
> ...


Pandering across state lines is a federal offense so I'll pass.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Lucky bastard got a knuck sandwich AND a sweaty palm. :yum:


Can't go wrong with sweat off a sexy woman.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> You can have that miserable cunt.


Miserable? That seems like a random choice of words


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Teddy Long is back!
> 
> Tag team match playa!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 2 commercial breaks in 20 minutes?
> 
> :drake


Nothing out of the ordinary here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think they'll show the video they did in the third hour. With Steph in the opening segment I can see why they didn't open with it.


I'd be surprised, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

finalnight said:


> What's with all the thirsty neckbeards in the thread this week?


Right? It's creepy as fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why don't you say WWE a couple more time jackass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary here.


Pretty horrific, tbh. Made even worse when the opening segment is blah.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> FitChi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stunned; the literally started the show with a talking segment where no one said a thing... I was more entertained by the commercial with the fat guy trying to find a seat on the airplane than anything in that segment.
> ...


I'll be shocked if anything tops seeing that Freddy Prinze Jr has morphed into a progeria kid.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

A lot of this weeks comments on here make ashamed to like wrestling ...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 2 commercial breaks in 20 minutes?
> 
> :drake





YestleMania said:


> Hey, I was joking...everyone else took it too far. fpalm


Still more entertaining than Raw so far.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> AJ's really not over enough to justify this monster push they're giving him. If this was anyone else, the IWC would want their blood.


He lost his WM debut and is only bring used to put Roman over. He literally has a - 100% chance of winning. None. Zero. He's headlining what's typically a B/filler PPV. I understand it's difficult considering most of Romans zealots bitch anytime they feel their guy is being threatened by anyone else on the roster, but make an effort to keep it down and in perspective.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

YestleMania said:


> Hey, I was joking...everyone else took it too far. fpalm


I wasn't joking.

An incest angle would be best for business and with the correct amount of editing they could make it PG.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

FitChi said:


> I'm surprised by my own fault: I expected the Authority's return and the battle for Raw to be something we'd all get excited about. But apparently they're going with the very exciting angle *where a 70 year old says words at a PPV to settle the score*.


:vince5 a PPV...to settle the score..get me Hogan, Lauper, Mr. T and Piper :vince5


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This match is SNUG boy


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

bullshitter said:


> A lot of this weeks comments on here make ashamed to like wrestling ...


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Smooth powerbomb!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think there's at least a 1 in 4 chance that Sheamus is a virgin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Not in WWE!!! Think about how nonsensical some of the story lines are!!!


maybe he meant sometimes 2+2=5?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Like 1-10 how much do you hate Michael Cole , cause i am -1,000,000,000 never hated someone I've never met in my life so much .


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> FitChi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised by my own fault: I expected the Authority's return and the battle for Raw to be something we'd all get excited about. But apparently they're going with the very exciting angle *where a 70 year old says words at a PPV to settle the score*.
> ...


LOL

It's the AARP and Wrestling Connection!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are people here legit talking about incest in a positive light?

And people wonder why wrestling fans are looked down on by the general public..


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> And he's the one who ended up getting a good feel of that goddess. :homer
> 
> I wouldn't mind being made to look like a bitch if I got the chance to feel Stephanie.












:agree: Can't hate her while she does things like this... The teasing is too strong.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Why are these guys wrestling?

It advances no story. It doesn't advance their character development. It's just a long, meaningless match. They should have used this time to build someone's rivalry or character. Way too much focus on WORKRATE.

Crowd sounds bored and I don't blame them.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty horrific, tbh. Made even worse when the opening segment is blah.


Agreed.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Like 1-10 how much do you hate Michael Cole , cause i am -1,000,000,000 never hated someone I've never met in my life so much .


Cole is actually the best out of him, JBL and the other guy.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

The quick feet of Styles!

The quick fetus Styles! :cole


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

FitChi said:


> I'll be shocked if anything tops seeing that Freddy Prinze Jr has morphed into a progeria kid.


Leave him alone.... he's just a little boy


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's pretty cool watching a smaller guy like Styles go toe-to-toe with Sheamus and have it actually look believable. He lays everything in.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I wasn't joking.
> 
> An incest angle would be best for business and with the correct amount of editing they could make it PG.


Not joking. Trolling then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pele kick is a thing of beauty


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Are people here legit talking about incest in a positive light?
> 
> And people wonder why wrestling fans are looked down on by the general public..


I think its because game of thrones started up again last night


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Terrible crowd. They are in Connecticut though so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Sheamus is better than people give him credit for. Can't hate on his work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think there's at least a 1 in 4 chance that Sheamus is a virgin


Nah pussy is way too easy to get, especially when you have money. You have to actively try to not get pussy after like 17


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gives no fucks already.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Crowd is dead as fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Those were some Shibata level of forearms AJ threw! :mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not joking. Trolling then.


Trolling is just a dergatory term used if you don't agree with somebody elses opinion.

It was VINCE who has been pitching an incest angle for the last 15 years, and most of those years were during a PG product.

My opinion's are entirely based in reality and I assure you I am not trolling, okay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think its because game of thrones started up again last night


Great. The writer of that show ( George R.R. Martin) is from my hometown. :lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd gives no fucks already.


Sad because this is actually a good match. Hartford is the casual crowd of all casual crowds though.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

ironyman said:


> Sheamus is better than people give him credit for. Can't hate on his work.


He's overselling to make AJ look strong when he should just squash him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a good match!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> Why are these guys wrestling?
> 
> It advances no story. It doesn't advance their character development. It's just a long, meaningless match. They should have used this time to build someone's rivalry or character. Way too much focus on WORKRATE.


The goal is probably to show Styles has credibility against a big powerhouse so as to hype his match at Payback. Still shows an insane lack of creativity.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Good match, terrible crowd.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

decent match. No where near as good as the zayn match though.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy to see Sheamus as a jobber as he belongs. He deserves it for what he did to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> gobsayscomeon said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's at least a 1 in 4 chance that Sheamus is a virgin
> ...


Yeah unless Sheamus's deeply religious or something there's a 99.9% chance he is not a virgin.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Like 1-10 how much do you hate Michael Cole , cause i am -1,000,000,000 never hated someone I've never met in my life so much .


And to think WWE groomed this guy, a non-wrestling fan, for JR's spot


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: The Forever Young Bucks Flying Forearm! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those jackets :banderas


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I swear the average Sheamus match could be used to disperse angry mobs


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Styles over Sheamus clean. Couldn't have called that one last year. Sheamus looked so sad as he got pinned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What are they wearing??????????

:ha :ha :ha

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

They're not trying to get him to join the Bullet Club they're trying to recruit him for the KKK.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not crazy about a flying forearm as a finisher, but at least it looks 100% better than the stupid "superman" punch by boreman lames.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sweet unis for Anderson and Gallows


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

It should be mandatory for everyone on the roster to get striking lessons from AJ.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DEY DOHN WAHN NUN :trips9

Gallows and Anderson's swag is off the charts, though. bama4


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

GB?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's too obvious. Hopefully Roman's turning at Payback.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Those outfites don't really fit the bald dudes, but I guess it's economical since Stardust had them leftover from his Cody era.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

They kept their WK10 gear.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Great match, then again A.J. is in it so it's to be expected.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Those fucking outfits...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess Connecticut is smark country too :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOO THE SAMOANS


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> What are they wearing??????????
> 
> :ha :ha :ha
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


:lol Motherfuckers think they're at Wrestle Kingdom :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like the white jackets that Anderson and Gallows have.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

I take it they can't hear them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

#GB-4 Life?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor gonna join BC and they lay out Reigns AND AJ. Obvious.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

"What's up boos?"

Even his cousins can't help it....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm glad that they're finally not protecting that scrub Sheamus.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

How many consecutive weeks of booing are we in now? I'm losing count.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

MM10 said:


> It should be mandatory for everyone on the roster to get striking lessons from AJ.


Dean should be first in line.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn even WWE's home mark crowd is destroying Reigns


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

These must be piped in boos for Reigns right?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not these idiots


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Shitty promo's run in the family...


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

why is there 3 roman's talking to each other backstabge


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IT'S A NEW DAY, YES IT IS! :clap :dance :clap :dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> They're not trying to get him to join the Bullet Club they're trying to recruit him for the KKK.


It will not go over well if they put a burning cross in Roman's locker and the crowd gives their biggest cheer of the night.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big E takes creepy to a whole other level.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Trolling is just a dergatory term used if you don't agree with somebody elses opinion.
> 
> It was VINCE who has been pitching an incest angle for the last 15 years, and most of those years were during a PG product.
> 
> My opinion's are entirely based in reality and I assure you I am not trolling, okay.


Why would the guy who wants respect outside of wrestling most of all not only play into the hillbilly inbred stereotype of wrestling but use his family to do it in 2016?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Balor gonna join BC and they lay out Reigns AND AJ. Obvious.


Hopefully


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Running Man Challenge!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Yeah unless Sheamus's deeply religious or something there's a 99.9% chance he is not a virgin.


What if his only sexual contact is giving head to Triple H? Sucking off to suck up to the boss.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> How many consecutive weeks of booing are we in now? I'm losing count.


What's the point of counting? He's basically a heel now, they're not even trying to get him cheered.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn is this crowd really *DEAD* for the New Day or is it my television?

Doesn't seem like that got that loud of a pop.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


They look ridiculous


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Either they piped in boos or the crowd came alive to Boo Reigns. If it's the latter they have to capitalize and turn him full heel Sunday


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

What the fuck was that Roman uso promo? 

I'm pretty sure they even sounded confused saying it.

All kinds of dog shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Hysteria said:


> Damn is this crowd really *DEAD* for the New Day or is it my television?
> 
> Doesn't seem like that got that loud of a pop.


Nope crowd are dead for new day....they are becoming stale


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

What I'm not joking about is how good Daenerys looked on last night's Game of Thrones episode.

:dance


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah unless Sheamus's deeply religious or something there's a 99.9% chance he is not a virgin.
> ...


Triple H's penis forever belongs to HBK


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was really hoping for a Prince hairstyle from Xavier, though


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


God, I hope Gallows puts on that stupid facepaint he has sometimes.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


Shouldn't they be helping Darth Vader stop the Millennium Falcon on the ice planet of Hoth?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Man, AJ is getting so fucked over. Can they be any more obvious? And the Usos has have more charisma in their little finger than Roman does in his whole body. I am tired of waiting on him to break out. This fucking guy makes me miss Cena.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay the ending of this Make A Wish commercial with John and the kid was legitimately a tear jerker. These bastards are determined to make us love him before it's all said and done. John probably has another 5 years and Roman was just a ploy to get him over with the IWC. :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why would the guy who wants respect outside of wrestling most of all not only play into the hillbilly inbred stereotype of wrestling but use his family to do it in 2016?


I don't understand Vince's motivations or why he would do this, but that doesn't mean he has not been pitching for this.

I thought it was old news that Vince has pitched an incest angle between Steph, Shane, and himself, for quote a while. This can be self verified by anyone with access to Google.

(WWW.Google.com) - It's a search engine, you can find some interesting things on there.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Who makes these fucking jackets? They look fucking awful.

The Miz, Ryder, Cody, Goldust and these two goons..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That Reigns/Usos backstage segment was just mumbles


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cena probably doesn't want kids because he got too fucked up seeing all those diseased children heading to their early deaths. WWE is brutal, when you look at it this way.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's so many have a problem with what Gallows and Anderson are wearing? They look awesome imo, it's what they wore in njpw.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol 36 pages in and we're still talking about incest angles!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Usos are so annoying.

Why is Naomi dating Jimmy? Crazy lady


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious what is happening at Payback. Balor joins Gallows and Anderson and the three of them lay out both AJ and Reigns as the PPV ends. Reigns and AJ stay face and 'Balor Club' is heel.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I still can't believe those scrubs Reigns and the Usos are actually related to The Rock.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson please come out and destroy these dudes please


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I don't understand Vince's motivations or why he would do this, but that doesn't mean he has not been pitching for this.
> 
> I thought it was old news that Vince has pitched an incest angle between Steph, Shane, and himself, for quote a while. This can be self verified by anyone with access to Google.
> 
> (WWW.Google.com) - It's a search engine, you can find some interesting things on there.


It was on the McMahin DVD Steph said it herself.

She was supposed to be having Vince's child, it would be revealed it was actually Shane's.

Good thing we know she at least draws the line at kissin her father lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

ironyman said:


> Man, AJ is getting so fucked over.


:done 

He just went over the guy who was WWE champ last year. Clean.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Respeck' on the name! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love when New Day uses these hip hop references that most of the audience doesn't understand:lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Booty-O's is ruining the group. Along with them being faces. Just let them be heels who get cheered, the whole thing comes off way better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RESPECK, Y'ALL!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RESPECK NEW DAY


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck off New Day.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Everybody is absolutley destroying Birdman with the "respeck" thing :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Jesus, all of that took up nearly a third of the show.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Where is Maryse and Miz? a.k.a best part of the show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PUT SOME RESPECK ON IT!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Xavier vs Birman confirmed. RESPECK


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I knew they were gonna drop a Birdman reference in their promo...Respck it Pleighboi.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ugh these annoying hipsters.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

New Day are killing it with the internet memes!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E demands RESPECK for the number 1 contenders. :tysonlol

BASED Woods rocking an Up Up Down Down shirt and singing 1999 in honor or Prince. roud


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have added Barrett to the Vaude Villains


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Dead at Big E. ??? I respeck that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Put some Respeck on all tree of their names


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Poor birdman...People won't stop making fun of the dude lol.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Do people really like this minstel show, shucking and jiving? I dont get it..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a sweet ass red jacket.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have added Barrett to the Vaude Villains


Or Sandow.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, Vaudevillains got a reaction which is a plus.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Enzo and Cass over with the casuals already!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes !!! Enzo and Big Cass :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

crowd woke up


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sad that they the talent reference Prince's death but not Chyna's.

Well, not sad. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Darren Criss said:


> Where is Maryse and Miz? a.k.a best part of the show


There are still like...10 hours left of this show...


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

manstis1804 said:


> Booty-O's is ruining the group. Along with them being faces. Just let them be heels who get cheered, the whole thing comes off way better.


Give it a month and I guarantee they'll have ruined meth eyes and Cass the same way.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Glad to see NXT talent on the roster now. So damn refreshing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Lol 36 pages in and we're still talking about incest angles!


Well it's not like anything's happening on the show to hold your attention.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

1899? Who wants to go back to that year?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Saying "we represent the values of a bygone era" to three black guys is a bit awkward.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

People complain about PG era and support New Day... oh god


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These guys are over as fuck. Can see them being being here for years to come.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo and Cass got a bigger pop than New Day. Yikes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

New Day tells us to party like it's 1999

but we want 1999's wrestling :cussin:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They want to bring back a "Bygone Era"..... Head for the hills New Day. You don't want to go that far back.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Tweetle G.....


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Enzo and Cass already over in front of a casual crowd. That's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

These fuckers grow on me more every week.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a bad feeling that that Enzo and Cass are going to get turned on quick...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Abisial said:


> Enzo and Cass over with the casuals already!


Nope they are smarks clearly! Only smarks would go for these guys because they came from NXT!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Carmella is dearly missed.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

S A W F T !!!!!!!  HOW YOU DOIN?????


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here we go, Enzo & Cass vs. The New Day on the mic.



Oh yeah, The Vaudevillians are there too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vaudevillains being manly as fuck and now Amore and Cassady are here! HOW YOU DOIN'?!?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

"Thank god they set us up for the anachronistic joke Gotch, I dont what I'd have said otherwise"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He wants to run down the beach into his own arms :lol :lol

Enzo is so amazing.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

HOW YOU DOIN


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Vaudevillains are perfect.

They should win at Payback


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*I WANNA RUN DOWN A BEACH INTO MY OWN ARMS*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I was recently thinking of cool/fun Chyna moments since she passed,and the fun bit where she was in a tag match with Too Cool and she danced with them when they won. I would of loved to see her and New Day interact.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Needs more Carmella


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

who are these people in the ring with the dildo hat guys?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they're literally gonna say the same stuff every week? Welp, I guess everyone on the roster does that, so..


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Enzo says some out there shit hahah. Love that dude.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Sad that they the talent reference Prince's death but not Chyna's.
> 
> Well, not sad. Fucking disgusting.


Pretty sure Xaiver gets freedom on the Mic.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Enzo is a prime example of charisma trumping all. He and Cass are right behind New Day already in that they are constantly top 3 act whether they're in Nebraska or Chicago. And they just debuted :lmao


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

That was a fun segment! Tag team division is rocking!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank God Cass isn't yelling like an ass................and it's gone.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Look at that NXT Alum in the ring right now 6 out of 7 from NXT.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What does GB-4 Life mean ?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Saying "we represent the values of a bygone era" to three black guys is a bit awkward.


I didn't think of that, but holy shit you're right!!!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

All talented guys in that ring, but things are so robotized right now :serious:


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Good fucking God. JBL is garbage.

"THERE IT IS, BOYS...I TOLD YA......EVIDENCE!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cass is everything Vince wishes Reigns was


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dude, you can't have a segment on a wrestling show where a bunch 7 grown men talk shit to each other, in a wrestling ring, and no one hits anybody. The segment was fine, something needed to happen to punctuate it. And in wrestling that thing is usually fighting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Enzo is a prime example of charisma trumping all. He and Cass are right behind New Day already in that they are constantly top 3 act whether they're in Nebraska or Chicago. And they just debuted :lmao


Give it a couple of months.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not necessarily the biggest fan but Enzo Amore is charismatic as hell, if he were at a party he'd be at the center of every conversation.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Carmella should debut on the night of Enzo and Cass winning the titles


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> He wants to down the beach into his own arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He reminds me of a crazy homeless person incoherently babbling that I walk passed each morning on my way to work.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Isn't it a bit ironic that they are called New Day but their material is so old.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Day are faces, yet are still cocky enough to proudly proclaim that they'll still be the champs. 

Gallows and Anderson are up next. :mark: I just hope they keep the Magic Killer as their main tag finisher instead of the Boot of Doom.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Well that segment was awful new day fucking suck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Solf said:


> Cena probably doesn't want kids because he got too fucked up seeing all those diseased children heading to their early deaths. WWE is brutal, when you look at it this way.


More like he doesn't want Nikki to have him by the balls for 18 years because of Child Support.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking tired of Xavier Woods, guy thinks he's the most charismatic dude on the roster. His Schtick has been old and tired for months.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my god! I want to run down a beach into my own arms now ... that would be so awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Look at that NXT Alum in the ring right now 6 out of 7 from NXT.


the tag team division is stacked now and has a bright future. Now they just better not screw it up by breaking them up


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

New Day sucks

They're only better than Usos


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Just look at these guys.

You can blame booking all you want but when it comes to Starpower you cant teach that.

At one time WCW had the Road Warriors, Doom and The Steiners.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> *I WANNA RUN DOWN A BEACH INTO MY OWN ARMS*


I'm glad you caught that, since you had that line in your sig for a little while. :lol

HOW YOU DOIN'?!?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Never really been that big of a fan of the Vaudevillains and have always been sceptical of how they would come across on the main roster but thought they did a pretty good job tonight and last week on smackdown with mic time. They got a little bit of heat as well which hopefully will continue and they can avoid the Ascension treatment.

I imagine they'll win on Sunday due to Dudleys distraction and even though Enzo and Cass are my favourites, I'm happy with a slow burn with them. Hopefully they can get a title match at Summerslam!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> Dude, you can't have a segment on a wrestling show where a bunch 7 grown men talk shit to each other, in a wrestling ring, and no one hits anybody. The segment was fine, something needed to happen to punctuate it. And in wrestling that thing is usually fighting.


This makes the Gang Wars between the DOA, Boricuas and the Nation look like a 5* storyline


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

FO FO FO LYF


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> Vaudevillains are perfect.
> 
> They should win at Payback


I think they will if the Dudleys get involved, miss them as faces though as great as they are as heels nothing beats a chivalry chant mid match.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm so fucking tired of Xavier Woods, guy thinks he's the most charismatic dude on the roster. His Schtick has been old and tired for months.


I would like to see his death


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I hope JBL gets convicted for fraud. C'mon IRS you know the guy has some massive financial irregularities.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> the tag team division is stacked now and has a bright future.


You gotta be trolling.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Saying "we represent the values of a bygone era" to three black guys is a bit awkward.


Does EVERYTHING have to be about race? My goodness, it's sickening, just get it out of your head. :bryan2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


> Just look at these guys.
> 
> You can blame booking all you want but when it comes to Starpower you cant teach that.
> 
> At one time WCW had the Road Warriors, Doom and The Steiners.


Well, give WWE a chance (ugh) to make these guys stars first before ya start bragging about the good ol' days.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tweetle G was pretty funny. 

Anyhow, like I've said before... Enzo is a rich man's Scotty 2 Hotty and Cass is a rich man's Albert.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Truthbetold said:


> Just look at these guys.
> 
> You can blame booking all you want but when it comes to Starpower you cant teach that.
> 
> At one time WCW had the Road Warriors, Doom and The Steiners.


TRUTH!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> the tag team division is stacked now and has a bright future. Now they just better not screw it up by breaking them up


I'm terrified that Vince already has an erection over Cassady's size and is planning to ejaculate soon by turning him into a monster heel and having him squash Enzo in his first solo effort...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did I see a cartoon Ric Flair hump a rock?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Tweetle G was pretty funny.
> 
> Anyhow, like I've said before... Enzo is a rich man's Scotty 2 Hotty and Cass is a rich man's Albert.


Enzo is more like Road Dogg and Cass is more like Nash with good quads


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

TIL 12 Monkeys is a tv show about Michael Cole being in trouble


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cass is everything Vince wishes Reigns was


What a big guy who can barely wrestle or talk and is sidekick to a charismarimatic guy who can't barely wrestle?

Reigns can't talk but he still shits on Cass at everything


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Give it a couple of months.



Nah, Show. They have The New Age Outlaw feel to them and I'm sure that's how Vince will use them. He doesn't instill much faith considering his rep I know but I have a good feeling with those two. I think they'll ultimately be fine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I hope JBL gets convicted for fraud. C'mon IRS you know the guy has some massive financial irregularities.


In the immortal words of :jbl "don't forget Bermuda"


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Truthbetold said:


> You gotta be trolling.


He's right. The tag team division hasn't been this exciting in years.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope see Stardust today


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

moment of truth with their intro. Does Roman Reigns run interference do you think?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

FitChi said:


> TIL 12 Monkeys is a tv show about Michael Cole being in trouble


James Cole


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

finally we get to hear the new bullet club theme.

And it's now pronounced 'bullay' as if it's french.

Don' ask why.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

From that...to the Usos. fpalm


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

NO, more USOS

fpalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It was a slow burn but fans are finally sick of The Usos. :mj4 Getting heat amongst casuals and smarks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Nah, Show. They have The New Age Outlaw feel to them and I'm sure that's how Vince will use them. He doesn't instill much faith considering his rep I know but I have a good feeling with those two. I think they'll ultimately be fine.


It might just be because I'm not a fan.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It amazes me that the Usos were actually kind of over at one point.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lillian looks so hot.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Darren Criss said:


> I hope see Stardust today


Anything is possible with the power of cocaine


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> He's right. The tag team division hasn't been this exciting in years.


Nah

Cesaro and Kid did a good job before New Day started to ruins everything


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm so fucking tired of Xavier Woods, guy thinks he's the most charismatic dude on the roster. His Schtick has been old and tired for months.


Okay, you don't like him. But what do you want him to do? NOT be charismatic? You realize his cockiness is "KAYFABE" right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So ready for BIZ CLIZ!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf are the uso's wearing under their swimming trunks ballet tights?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Well, give WWE a chance (ugh) to make these guys stars first before ya start bragging about the good ol' days.


WWE can't make any of these tag teams stars they need to make themselves stars.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena, ever the egomaniac, returning on Memorial Day.
It's all about you Jawn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What a big guy who can barely wrestle or talk and is sidekick to a charismarimatic guy who can't barely wrestle?
> 
> Reigns can't talk but he still shits on Cass at everything


Cass is way better in the ring than Reigns and he is much better on the mic than Reigns.
Cass has charisma , Reigns does not


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> FitChi said:
> 
> 
> > TIL 12 Monkeys is a tv show about Michael Cole being in trouble
> ...


So I shouldn't be worried about Michael Cole being in trouble? Possibly being naughty with 12 monkeys?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Darren Criss said:


> I hope see Stardust today


I want to see Cody, Stardust makes me sad.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Festus and some other fuck against two guys who should just put on Roman Empire t shirts...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> the tag team division is stacked now and has a bright future. Now they just better not screw it up by breaking them up


Vince will be in love with Cass and will have him branch out in the singles. He's good in the ring and on the mic. The Vaudevillians I can see breaking up then coming back together but you're right the tag division looks great


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hartford is such a casual audience. :tripsscust


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Can't put my finger on it, but so far I hate this show. Starts with Stephanie's fat ass and horribly awkward exchange with Shane, and of course somebody getting slapped around (surprised it wasn't one of the regular talent); Sheamus actually making Styles look not good; 20 fucking minutes of New Day idiocy and a go-nowhere face off; and the ever-nauseating commentary from JBL that fucking moron. Feels like the same old suckage again. 

I need new batteries in my remote.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

RU-SSO!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Truthbetold said:


> You gotta be trolling.


Tag Team division us pretty solid right now. It's constantly hot or cold but it's hot right now.

You got New Day, Enzo & Cass, Dudley's, Anderson and Gallows, Uso's, and the Vaudevillains pretty solid. With Primo and Epico, Social Outcasts, and Golden Truth as jobbers that's pretty good for WWE


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Anything is possible with the power of cocaine


Even him fucking my mouth?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gallows is deceptively big. Never quite seemed like a big man to me but you see him next to Anderson and he towers over him.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What a big guy who can barely wrestle or talk and is sidekick to a charismarimatic guy who can't barely wrestle?
> 
> Reigns can't talk but he still shits on Cass at everything


Reigns wishes he pulled off hot tags as well as Cass.

And Cass squashes him on the mic :shrug


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope the Colon's interfere and beat the Usos' asses.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Gotta admit, I'm actually a little optimistic about the tag division with this recent influx of talent from NXT and New Japan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Darren Criss said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Anything is possible with the power of cocaine
> ...


PnP.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy to see that Festus got a labotomy in Japan


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:jbl starts spouting the Japanese wrestling accolades of Guns & Gallows but in the very next segment will say it doesn't matter.

:eyeroll


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf are the uso's wearing under their swimming trunks ballet tights?


Bullet club v Ballet club.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

What's the over/under on number of super kicks the Usos are gonna do in this match?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


> WWE can't make any of these tag teams stars they need to make themselves stars.


Hence why I say "ugh" when it comes to giving WWE a chance to do something. They keep getting in their own fucking way.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I wish an mixed tag team title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anderson is the man, but I can see him not getting used well in a few months time, sadly.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Part of a club
:ha


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> I hope the Colon's interfere and beat the Usos' asses.


The two guys from the commercials pushing Puerto Rico as a destination for same sex honeymoons?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Nine months? lol :supercena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gallows top kinda resembles Diesels.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

What is that jobber theme for Doc and Anderson lol holly fuck


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gallows and Anderson are basically like APA in the ring.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Can't put my finger on it, but so far I hate this show. Starts with Stephanie's fat ass and horribly awkward exchange with Shane, and of course somebody getting slapped around (surprised it wasn't one of the regular talent); Sheamus actually making Styles look not good; 20 fucking minutes of New Day idiocy and a go-nowhere face off; and the ever-nauseating commentary from JBL that fucking moron. Feels like the same old suckage again.
> 
> I need new batteries in my remote.


You say fat ass like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Great. Now let's see how bad (and how quickly) Anderson and Gallows get McMahonimized.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

God I hate the usos. They're utter shite


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> starts spouting the Japanese wrestling accolades of Guns & Gallows but in the very next segment will say it doesn't matter.


That doesn't matter here MAGGLE this is the big leagues.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

finalnight said:


> PnP.


What


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bullet Club chants!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> I hope the Colon's interfere and beat the Usos' asses.


Is that meant as a pun?
If not, it should be.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"BUL-LET CLUB!" chants. 

+1 to Maggle for referencing Anderson and Gallows as belonging to a club in Japan

:wee-bey at Bradshaw name-dropping Hogan and his Axe Bomber finisher in Japan.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gallows looks like he's wearing Hollywood Hogan boots.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That 'Bullet Club' theme they came out to was incredibly generic.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Have they even mentioned that this isn't Gallows first time here?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gallows looks like Kevin Nash kind of. :lmao


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> :done
> 
> He just went over the guy who was WWE champ last year. Clean.


I know. What I am saying is that Gallows and Anderson are going to fuck him over. It is telegraphed to hell and back. AJ goes straight to the mid-card after this match with Reigns. WWE at it's finest.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

deadstar1988 said:


> God I hate the usos. They're utter shite
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Welcome to the club


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is bad fans already cheering the Bullet Club


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anyone milk the ol' bandage wrap and injury thing more than The Usoos? Jesus.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cass is way better in the ring than Reigns and he is much better on the mic than Reigns.
> Cass has charisma , Reigns does not


You don't even believe that Cass is a better wrestler than Reigns. There's a reason Cass is still with Enzo, it's because he has nothing going for him alone or they would have been broke them up.

Charisma wise Reigns has it people pay much more attention to Reigns than they do Cass. Let's be real Cass is just lucky he gets to say "Sawft" after Enzo talks.

I get you don't like Reigns but at least try to not lie :lmao


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > PnP.
> ...


It means Party N Play or Peru National Police; depending on where you are


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, Karl Anderson is so good


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

ZachS22 said:


> What's the over/under on number of super kicks the Usos are gonna do in this match?


4

If this includes attempts, 29


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Damn, Gallows is looking like Kevin Nash and, to be honest, he looks like one of the only legit ass kickers on the roster.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

lmao what the hell was that falling down his ankles? His thong? Get the Usos and their gosh-awful outfits out of the WWE. A bunch of clowns in tights.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I love Gallows boots.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowd is kinda dying now


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Stephanie's fat ass.


That ass is fat alright. When she makes it clap, I don't know how to act. I'd fuck her like those black guys fucked Kelly Divine and her big booty white friends in that one movie.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Gallows is deceptively big. Never quite seemed like a big man to me but you see him next to Anderson and he towers over him.


Anderson looks kinda small actually, even next to the Usos, who I never thought were particularly big.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gallows & Anderson remind me of a bigger Dash & Dawson.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd is electric. :eyeroll


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The booking of this match is awful. This should NOT be a real match, The Usos should have been squashed.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Does anyone milk the ol' bandage wrap and injury thing more than The Usoos? Jesus.


They're approaching Cowboys Bob Orton levels!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I would be interested in a Styles against Balor Club angle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> You gotta be trolling.


Um no

New Day
Bullet Club
Cass and Enzo
USOs
Vaud Villains
Dudley's
Lucha Dragons

Plus in NXt

Alpha Males
Dash and Wilder
Blake and Murphy

How is not stacked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice to see Anderson and Gallows have already been 'WWE-ized' match-wise.

fpalm


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

Those long vests are horrible. As is Gallows in-ring gear.

They could have done much better.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Boo people they usually cheer! :jbl


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

JBL just mentioned GOAT in his Japan day's.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can see Gallows and Anderson espeically Anderson getting pushed heavily. 

Anderson could have a few mid card titles.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Have they even mentioned that this isn't Gallows first time here?




Colonel Mustafa and The Dragon say hi


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this should be a squash match


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I cant wait until they leave this shit city. Hartford has never given anything a loud pop. They sit on their hands. Opening segment sucked, sure. But they were silent for Styles/Sheamus which was actually a good match and they might as well not be in the building for the Bullet Club's in ring debut. 

Just calling them bullet club until they figure out a name for them.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Man, this match is just living proof that there are very few actual faces and heels left on the roster. 

People just cheer for whoever they want (which I'm not complaining about) but there are so many varying opinions on guys and there are also those who will support a guy until he becomes popular and then turn on him...

It's hard to keep any kind of momentum when you don't get consistent reactions...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Reigns wishes he pulled off hot tags as well as Cass.
> 
> And Cass squashes him on the mic :shrug


Yeah Reigns kills Cass as a hot tag you can't compare the Shield Hot tag to an Enzo & Cass hot tag cut it out. Not to mention he's a better wrestler than Cass in singles matches.

And Cass kills him at what "spelling it out". Neither are good talkers but there's a reason Cass plays the Billy Gunn and D-Von when it comes time for promos


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This should have been a 5 - 7 minute match at most. You should be these guys over as barbaric.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

THANOS said:


> The booking of this match is awful. This should NOT be a real match, The Usos should have been squashed.


If the Bullet Club are meant to be heels, they should have gotten DQ'ed and leveled the Uso's much like they did a couple weeks ago which builds into a match at the PPV. Makes no sense that this is their one and done match seemingly . It's strange


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This is NOT the match that should be going 20 fucking minutes. Creative is obviously suffering from jet lag.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

THANOS said:


> The booking of this match is awful. This should NOT be a real match, The Usos should have been squashed.


It's building for an Uso comeback, but the crowd gives no fucks for the Usos so the crowd is dead. Liking the work of Gallows/Anderson though. If they had opponents the crowd enjoyed it would be a lot better.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why the fuck is this match so long? This match is not the way to get Anderson and Gallows over.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow these guys have such great in-ring technical psychology wrestling skilzz:lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This is some great heel work, but the crowd doesn't like The Usos enough for it to matter.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MM10 said:


> I cant wait until they leave this shit city. Hartford has never given anything a loud pop. They sit on their hands. Opening segment sucked, sure. But they were silent for Styles/Sheamus which was actually a good match and they might as well not be in the building for the Bullet Club's in ring debut.
> 
> Just calling them bullet club until they figure out a name for them.


When you don't give people a reason to care, then they don't care


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Have they even mentioned that this isn't Gallows first time here?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

They really need to cut down the length of the matches. They go on way too long.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

This show has been dead. Anderson and Gallows should have squashes the Usos surely 

Think I'm gonna bail on this Raw now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

MM10 said:


> I cant wait until they leave this shit city. Hartford has never given anything a loud pop. They sit on their hands. Opening segment sucked, sure. But they were silent for Styles/Sheamus which was actually a good match and they might as well not be in the building for the Bullet Club's in ring debut.
> 
> Just calling them bullet club until they figure out a name for them.


It's no Bridgeport, that's for sure...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MM10 said:


> I cant wait until they leave this shit city. Hartford has never given anything a loud pop. They sit on their hands. Opening segment sucked, sure. But they were silent for Styles/Sheamus which was actually a good match and they might as well not be in the building for the Bullet Club's in ring debut.
> 
> Just calling them bullet club until they figure out a name for them.


Let's not forget, Hartford hosted one of the worst WrestleMania's ever


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck, this is a very average match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Gallows top kinda resembles Diesels.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

They need to talk about Festus and also that big guy in Straight edge society.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this match is any indication at how these guys will be booked in WWE, the angle is going to most likely not deliver.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You don't even believe that Cass is a better wrestler than Reigns. There's a reason Cass is still with Enzo, it's because he has nothing going for him alone or they would have been broke them up.
> 
> Charisma wise Reigns has it people pay much more attention to Reigns than they do Cass. Let's be real Cass is just lucky he gets to say "Sawft" after Enzo talks.
> 
> I get you don't like Reigns but at least try to not lie :lmao


Coming from someone who lives of reigns scrotal squeezings. It is a fact Cass is everything Vince wants his golden boy to be he is better everywhere and has actually gotten better and advanced while regins is the same charisma vacuum


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great, another commercial


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is why you don't have new guys debut vs top guys , Bullet Club destroying 4 local jobbers was the was to go , but now you have both team sharing offense


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, I see. It has to go long enough to fit all those goddamn commercials. 

Not impressed so far.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This match has gone on way too long...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Why isn't this a squash match


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Um no
> 
> New Day
> Bullet Club
> ...


:lol Great.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Byron is so dull. Can't stress that enough. Dude has 0 personality. I know they're fed lines but it's like dude is only opening his mouth when Vince tells him to and even then, you can tell he's getting told what to say. Doesn't sound authentic. As if he's reading from a script.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> When you don't give people a reason to care, then they don't care


They paid for tickets so they care.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I would of laughed my ass off if Gallows went Festus when the bell rang.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIpseOV7EGk


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

The Usos have the dumbest selling in the WWE.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

How much you wanna bet the Usos win with a roll-up then get beat down some more, until Styles and Reigns come out?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah Reigns kills Cass as a hot tag you can't compare the Shield Hot tag to an Enzo & Cass hot tag cut it out. Not to mention he's a better wrestler than Cass in singles matches.
> 
> And Cass kills him at what "spelling it out". Neither are good talkers but there's a reason Cass plays the Billy Gunn and D-Von when it comes time for promos


Cass is a good talker. I could keep telling you that but it's better you just see for yourself:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> :lol Great.


LOL Brain Fart, i meant Jason Jordan and Chad Gable, American Alpha ha ha ha.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lothario said:


> Byron is so dull. Can't stress that enough. Dude has 0 personality. I know they're fed lines *but it's like dude is only opening his mouth when Vince tells him to *and even then, you can tell he's getting told what to say. Doesn't sound authentic. As if he's reading from a script.


Everybody has to open their mouths when Vince tells them to

:vince2


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

lol at you all saying stephanie deflated the crowd when her segment was the hottest the crowd has been the whole night.. Nice try though hatersz.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Did he just make a beheading joke about a real person, Anne Boleyn? Pretty dark.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Anderson is a legitimate main event talent if they want him to be. He has it all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Uso's constantly go around saying their name like a fucking Pokemon.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MAGICKILLER :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, maybe they should've saved this kind of match for Payback.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They can keep the Magic Killer but not Calf Killer?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm done with the Usos. Same shit for waaayyy too long.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Coming from someone who lives of reigns scrotal squeezings. It is a fact Cass is everything Vince wants his golden boy to be he is better everywhere and has actually gotten better and advanced while regins is the same charisma vacuum


You sound silly. Nobody cares about Cass without Enzo don't get mad because I called out the BS. The only reason were even pretending Cass is good is because fishing for "I hate Reigns" lines is the fad.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn, Usos got destroyed and lost. I de-repped myself for predicting they'd win by a fluke.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really like Anderson!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Decent match overall though , not a bad debut by any means and here comes Roman of course


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

listen to those boos


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ or Balor comes out?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE should just let Mauro announce any match featuring NJWP alums


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA.

It's over.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


> They paid for tickets so they care.


Or they're stupid


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

it's good to see reigns still can't hit a proper clothesline.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

God their packaging sucks.

Their theme and outfits are ghey as fuck.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I cannot even describe my level of hate for Roman Reigns.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, maybe they should've saved this kind of match for Payback.


Problem was Gallows/Anderson didn't have a match or two before this so fans that don't know them don't know how they wrestle, finisher, etc.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck Reigns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did they really need Roman to clear these two out already:francis

Gallows/Anderson better get their revenge by the end of the night.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This beatdown on the Usos = the rumors were wrong


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Reigns whoops both of their asses :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well at least Reigns is over now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm actually high on the abilities of a huge percentage of the WWE roster, if properly booked. The writing is just so fucking bad. Seriously, everyone who is responsible for writing these segments should get anally penetrated with a giant metal pipe while getting diarrhea forced down their throats.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUTE


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

MM10 said:


> AJ or Balor comes out?


No? Just the boring Roman scares everyone away tactic. Nice.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> They can keep the Magic Killer but not Calf Killer?


Magic...crusher?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

12 minutes into the second hour and only 63 pages on this thread.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WTF. Reigns is going to squash both of them tonight now?

Fuck. 

This. 

Shit.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman comes out...The boo's follow.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Del Rio face turn incoming


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

That should have been a squash. Fuck the Usos. I can't stand them.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns could come out to beat up Hitler and Mussolini(with their manager Tojo) to save FDR(wheelchair and all) and Winston Churchill and get booed out of the building.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They got their asses whipped by Reigns ALREADY.

And there is now zero chance of Reigns turning on Sunday.

Pretty close to killing the angle right there.

:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh god, Vince is going to make Anderson and Gallows look like fools at Payback isn't he. He's going to make them try to interfere but the Uso's interrupt them which leads to Reigns Superman win over AJ . You can just tell thats how its going to go down.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope Kevin Owens beats his ass.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

SuperReigns to the rescue! Vince just popped a boner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO/Zayn at payback will steal the show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This fresh team clearly getting over by being ran off by Reigns :lol so the win there was utterly pointless



Lothario said:


> Byron is so dull. Can't stress that enough. Dude has 0 personality. I know they're fed lines but it's like dude is only opening his mouth when Vince tells him to and even then, you can tell he's getting told what to say. Doesn't sound authentic. As if he's reading from a script.


Vince likes employees with no balls


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens vs Zayn should be for the IC title but of course they gave it to the shitty Miz.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The only good thing to come out of that was assurance that Gallows and Anderson will faction with either Styles or Balor and not Reigns. That is a huge relief.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Fuck.You.Vince.I.Hope.You.Die.Of.Aids.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Did they really need Roman to clear these two out already:francis
> 
> Gallows/Anderson better get their revenge by the end of the night.


Hopefully this is just a set up for Roman turning heel. If not, then I'm done with this shit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

FUCK YEAH LET'S REPLAY ROMAN BEATING GALLOWS AND ANDERSON'S ASSES.

PUT THAT SHIT IN SLOW MOTION... OOOOOOOOF LOOK AT THAT CLOTHESLINE TO ANDERSON. LOOK AT THAT ONE-MAN ARMY. CHEER FOR HIM.

WOW WHY YOU BOO HIM? FUCK YOU. LET'S HEEL TURN AJ. ACTUALLY FUCK THAT BRING OUT BALOR AND LET'S JOB THE DEMON BITCH OUT TO THE EMPIEEEAAAAA


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roman is the worst


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep that's me done for the night.

Pretty sure I'm not gonna miss anything.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Did they really need Roman to clear these two out already:francis
> 
> Gallows/Anderson better get their revenge by the end of the night.


Hopefully with Balor


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

First time seeing Gallows/Anderson as a team (maybe 2nd if they were on WK10 but can't remember anything from it if they were). As another person said earlier in the thread, there was some pretty good heel work in there but people simply didn't care enough about the Usos for it to matter. Looking forward to seeing them go up against the likes of New Day and Enzo/Cass.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Could it be more obvious? Reigns and the Usos vs AJ, Gallows and Anderson next Monday. Fucking WWE.










How sad.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> If this match is any indication at how these guys will be booked in WWE, the angle is going to most likely not deliver.


What did booking do wrong?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> They got their asses whipped by Reigns ALREADY.
> 
> And there is now zero chance of Reigns turning on Sunday.
> 
> ...


ikr, would it kill WWE to let Reigns get beaten down once by TWO guys


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> They got their asses whipped by Reigns ALREADY.
> 
> And there is now zero chance of Reigns turning on Sunday.
> 
> ...


They beat up Reigns in the UK, so him beating them doesn't change much storyline-wise. He has as much of a chance of turning as he did last week

:draper2


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Turn Reigns heel tonight or suck a butt.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

You've got to be fucking kidding me. Anderson and Gallows should have SQUASHED the Usos...then you have Reigns save the day...fuck off.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ironyman said:


> Could it be more obvious? Reigns and the Usos vs AJ, Gallows and Anderson next Monday. Fucking WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're jumping the gun on all of this, pun intended, but it's expected with WWE.. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> I would of laughed my ass off if Gallows went Festus when the bell rang.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Roman's 3 second cameo getting more reaction than all 3 New Japan geeks combined:lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Please deliver us from the evil that is this Raw, our Queen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Uso's constantly go around saying their name like a fucking Pokemon.


The Usos used Fly!

It's super effective, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

These two just felt what it's like in the big leagues. Anderson will be feeling that clothesline for a week.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> FUCK YEAH LET'S REPLAY ROMAN BEATING GALLOWS AND ANDERSON'S ASSES.
> 
> PUT THAT SHIT IN SLOW MOTION... OOOOOOOOF LOOK AT THAT CLOTHESLINE TO ANDERSON. LOOK AT THAT ONE-MAN ARMY. CHEER FOR HIM.
> 
> WOW WHY YOU BOO HIM? FUCK YOU. LET'S HEEL TURN AJ. ACTUALLY FUCK THAT BRING OUT BALOR AND LET'S JOB THE DEMON BITCH OUT TO THE EMPIEEEAAAAA


Suicide is only a micro hop away..I don't know why I haven't done it.


This shit just gets worse and worse...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> They beat up Reigns in the UK, so him beating them doesn't change much storyline-wise. He has as much of a chance of turning as he did last week
> 
> :draper2


Nah, the turn isn't happening. This is now the 2nd or 3rd time they've gotten physical. Balor is joining Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> Oh god, Vince is going to make Anderson and Gallows look like fools at Payback isn't he. He's going to make them try to interfere but the Uso's interrupt them which leads to Reigns Superman win over AJ . You can just tell thats how its going to go down.


Nah, Balor's going to come out and attack both. Neither AJ or Reigns is going to win clean so you have to figure where the fuckery is going to come from. And it's either The Balor Club coming together or in some weird seventh-level insanity Reigns is working with Gallows/Anderson to swerve AJ and his own family.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

What'd you guys expect? League of Nations is no more, so they need a new team for Roman to beat single handedly. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Reigns could come out to beat up Hitler and Mussolini(with their manager Tojo) to save FDR(wheelchair and all) and Winston Churchill and get booed out of the building.


The only chance he had of getting cheered just a little bit would be if he Superman punched Osama Bin Laden himself.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They gave away Styles v Sheamus at the start and the debut match of Gallows and Anderson in the first hour. Someone wrote this show upside down. Styles should have been the main event and the tag match should have been kept for the start of the last hour.

I'm guessing we're getting the mid-card in the main event again tonight. There is no reason for me to continue watching unless Gallows and Anderson jump Reigns tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> They beat up Reigns in the UK, so him beating them doesn't change much storyline-wise. He has as much of a chance of turning as he did last week
> 
> :draper2



No-one cares about the European tour


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Reigns could come out to beat up Hitler and Mussolini(with their manager Tojo) to save FDR(wheelchair and all) and Winston Churchill and get booed out of the building.


WWE doesn't have any events scheduled in Argentina but if they did it would be a good idea...
LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It's obvious Reigns needs a spiritual and motivational presence in his corner to help him get over with the masses.

I recommend this guy...










He did wonders for Paul Orndorff's career in WCW during the mid-90s


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman marks still pushing the vocal minority thing or no? I know some the smart ones were proactive and conceded defeat a long time ago by blaming the boos to casual fans caving to the peer pressure from the neckbeards, so the question doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Usos used Fly!
> 
> It's super effective, MAGGLE! :jbl


Uso's must surely have ran out of PP to use Fly by now.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Usos used Fly!
> 
> It's super effective, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Cass is a good talker. I could keep telling you that but it's better you just see for yourself:


I've seen Cass cut promos and do segments I watch NXT Enzo & Cass are a dope team. To me Cass is a decent talker when he's with Enzo. But when Enzo had the broken leg and it was just Cass he was meh like Reigns. 

I do feel like Cass is one of the few people they book smartly with hiding weakness wise which isba good thing. He'll get better almost everyone does.

He's not a good wrestler at the moment (imo) put him in a tag team smart. He's not a dynamic talker so put him with someone who is (as they should have done with Reigns before they made him cut dozens of meh to trash promos) smart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They better not put Reigns in the bullet club


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

They're really sacrificing Styles/Finn for the fuck Roman aren't they .


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate this stupid crowd shot of the titantron during promos.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Renee! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep Gallows and Anderson are going to turn on AJ and join up with Finn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor debuting on Sunday it so obvious.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Forever? or for _life?_


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hulk Hogan said:


> The only chance he had of getting cheered just a little bit would be if he Superman punched Osama Bin Laden himself.


He'd botch it somehow....It's like since he's been given the golden ticket he's been cursed.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

TIL WWE donates a lot of money to Cynopsis Sports Media...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Sweaty shirtless guys hugging is just weird


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"This friendship of ours is forever."

Yup, they're turning on Styles. :mj2


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Just getting in - did they do anything for Chyna?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL is super annoying.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The Cynopsis Sports Media Award, they won that? How did I not hear about this. I'm usually well up on phony award corporations give each other for publicity.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Man, Gallows looked and sounded like an autistic doofus in that segment.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

The crowd started off so hot. All downhill from there.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kuro77 said:


> Renee! :mark:


I heard she doesn't wear shoes as she conducts the interview, the camera needs to pan down and show her feet!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

That eternal feud never ends...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm still waiting on them to do a proper Chyna tribute, though I'm starting to think it's not going happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> They better not put Reigns in the bullet club


They're past that now. They've been physical with eachother quite a bit now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i love Zayn but he needs to lose that hat


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally a good package for these guys


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

LOL, how fucking lame and predictable with AJ, Gallows and Anderson. WCW level shit.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

TIL: WWE writers watch a lot of The Bachelor After the Rose


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow these two had a tried bromance going on, I'm sure Zayn wished to take things further.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

shane said new matches new fueds.. ANd Sami vs Kevin is litterally recycling their exact feud and promo package from nxt... ok then.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The matches are good but i'm so fucking tired of KO vs Sami. Sami needs something else to do besides be involved with Owens for a long while.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Braylyt said:


> Roman's 3 second cameo getting more reaction than all 3 New Japan geeks combined:lol


The wrong type of reaction, yes. Plus AJ got a better positive reaction than him.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> It's obvious Reigns needs a spiritual and motivational presence in his corner to help him get over with the masses.
> 
> I recommend this guy...
> 
> ...


LMAO

For all you youngsters do yourself a favor and go on the network and watch WCW Fall brawl 1995, and go to Paul Ordorffs segment with Gary Spivey,you won't regret it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Forever? or *for life?*


_".......except AJ Styles."_

- Kenny "The Cleaner" Omega


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm so glad they saved the Zayn/Ko video package for the show after the biggest show of the year 

I'm staying salty on that one.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kuro77 said:


> Renee! :mark:


Good to look at but has the interviewing skills of a wall


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They're past that now. They've been physical with eachother quite a bit now.


As long as its not a swerve against AJ were the bullet club is Reigns, the USOs and Gallows and Anderson


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This video package :banderas


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

-***** Italiano- said:


> The Cynopsis Sports Media Award, they won that? How did I not hear about this. I'm usually well up on phony award corporations give each other for publicity.


Yep, the streaming media platform that doesn't support Chromecast via app is better than MLB at Bat. Ludicrous.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DEM FEELS


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This Owens/Zayn video is actually pretty good. Well done guys.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What is this a PPV? I want to see them wrestle, not long promo vids.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Uso's must surely have ran out of PP to use Fly by now.


Vince used a GameShark to give them infinite PP so they can use Fly and Superkick Mega Kick forever.

:vince5



DGenerationMC said:


>


8*D


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Uu, no he didn't debut before you Zsyn, unless that match you had with Cena never happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> As long as its not a swerve against AJ were the bullet club is Reigns, the USOs and Gallows and Anderson


I think it'll be Balor and Gallows/Anderson attacking Reigns and AJ at Payback. Just my opinion. Seems kinda obvious though, at least to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> This Owens/Zayn video is actually pretty good. Well done guys.


Would-be even better if it was for the IC title , so Zayn can take it away from Owens


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a cool video package.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was great. I hope this feud really helps their careers take off.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

TIL: Kevin Owens is a selfish lover. Thanks WWE!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

God I hate ska.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Nah, Balor's going to come out and attack both. Neither AJ or Reigns is going to win clean so you have to figure where the fuckery is going to come from. And it's either The Balor Club coming together or in some weird seventh-level insanity Reigns is working with Gallows/Anderson to swerve AJ and his own family.


I'm just concerned that everyones going to look like idiots just "because"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ole!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I think it'll be Balor and Gallows/Anderson attacking Reigns and AJ at Payback. Just my opinion. Seems kinda obvious though, at least to me.


Im hoping Balor debuts tonight


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

le ska cabbie driver...bleh


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd is poop


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Uu, no he didn't debut before you Zsyn, unless that match you had with Cena never happened.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

markoutsmarkout said:


> le ska cabbie driver...bleh


Poor fella has to work for WWE because Uber has killed his business...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I still want to burn Sami's fucking hat though. It looks bad on him and makes him look pretentious.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

KO: "I'm the victim."

Owens is such an exceptionally good prick heel.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

teawrecks said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding me. Anderson and Gallows should have SQUASHED the Usos...then you have Reigns save the day...fuck off.


They did kick the shit out the Usos that whole match, it was just too long.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently that match in Montreal vs Cena where we cheered the hell out of Zayn never happened. Mkay


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The shows, ever since Wrestlemania, really have been booked better.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hopefully Zayn wins here and not the typical BS of KO providing distraction.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I bet Sami Zayn could make make a great Manhattan.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

THANOS said:


> The wrong type of reaction, yes. Plus AJ got a better positive reaction than him.


Having a guy on top people desperately wanna see get beat is always better than 3 midcard geeks noboby gives a fuck about.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Roman marks still pushing the vocal minority thing or no? I know some the smart ones were proactive and conceded defeat a long time ago by blaming the boos to casual fans caving to the peer pressure from the neckbeards, so the question doesn't apply to you.


It was a vocal minority for the longest now it's a big part of the crowd, but shit that just makes him the biggest heel. He gets bigger boos than the top faces get cheers. They need to turn him. But him still being the top makes sense. Maybe it's time WWE runs with a heel fotc.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

FitChi said:


> Poor fella has to work for WWE because Uber has killed his business...


:lmao :maury :lol :Ha

That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stephleref said:


> Apparently that match in Montreal vs Cena where we cheered the hell out of Zayn never happened. Mkay


Was just a guest appearance since he was injured. Was one hell of a moment though.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They better not put Reigns in the bullet club


Stealing Balor's spot-- that's enough heat to knock out Mark Henry :done


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I cannot stand his damn entrance music.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

etrbaby said:


> Hopefully Zayn wins here and not the typical BS of KO providing distraction.


Of course KO is going to come out. It makes sense in storyline since KO is the biggest jerk ever but since they do it 10 times every show it gets old.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Zayn is so boring


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Sami Zayn really needs better shirts lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lana back w/ Rusev. LoN finally done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hilarious how people are comparing '3 midcard geeks' who literally JUST debuted to the face of the company in terms of reactions.

:lol

Embarrassing.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit lana. Way to make a shit show awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana :homer


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

League of Jobbers ineed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hard not to drool over Lana.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Break him Rusev!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Heath V said:


> I cannot stand his damn entrance music.


What, you don't recognize it from America's Funniest Home Videos?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> I cannot stand his damn entrance music.


Get skanking brah!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crush this geek plz Rusev


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

LANA AND RUSEV TOGETHER AGAIN!!!!

Came in here to say that and mark out


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like Rusev lost some mass.

But :damn, Lana's on point as always. :yum:


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

laaannanaaa


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really, really miss Lana's tight as fuck secretary/manager suit.

The fetish was real. IT WAS REALLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev and Lana are back together! :mark:

Still can't get over her looking slutty as his manager rather than the cold and callous ice queen she initially was.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> What, you don't recognize it from America's Funniest Home Videos?


Lol exactly!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wanna see Rusev CRUSH Zayn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Rusev and Lana are back together! :mark:
> 
> Still can't get over her looking slutty as his manager rather than the cold and callous ice queen she initially was.


That's what America does to you.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lana is such an afterthought right now. It's like the fans are chanting for a ghost.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol "We want Lana" chants.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

We Want Lana chants are back? Awesome.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Braylyt said:


> Roman's 3 second cameo getting more reaction than all 3 New Japan geeks combined:lol


Being contrarian for the sake of being contrarian is just as bad as the people you're trying to bait


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Lana suddenly decided to start dressing like a hooker. I mean with Ziggler it was fine but it looks out of place when she's with Rusev.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

They have reaaaaaaaallly toned Lana down with rusev. That's disgusting. They were so good . But fuck she's so baddddddd


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

At this point, by further lumping the USOs with Roman Reigns, they haven't elevated Reigns but sunk the USOs with him,lol. At least they seem to be keeping Ambrose a bit distant lately. 

The USOs have always done this. At one point they were lumped in with Cena. We called them "Cena's Bitch Boys" "Hey when we say Bitch, ya'll say Boys". Now they're "Reigns' Retards". 

They need to go away a while and come back as the "New Samoan Swat Team" or something.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Come on Rusev, crush this little beta numale


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Nah, the turn isn't happening. This is now the 2nd or 3rd time they've gotten physical. Balor is joining Anderson and Gallows.


Well I wasn't saying that he was turning, I just said that he has AS much of a chance as last week because he got beat up in the UK. I don't think he's turning ether


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its dumb they made Lana look like a slutty cheerleader . Give her the classy Russian look back


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd's chanting "WE WANT LANA!"

She's right there, you retards. :drake


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

One of Rusev's thighs are the size of my mattress.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Joe mentioned on RAW.

It's begun.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lana looking fuckable as usual.

Rusev legs are looking really skinny...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724770079087304704


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow this crowd is terrible lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They actually acknowledged the NXT title change? I thought Balor would just win it back at another house show and pretend it all never happened.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Being contrarian for the sake of being contrarian is just as bad as the people you're trying to bait


You don't seem to understand the term contrarian.

Unless fantasy is your default setting there is nothing contrarian about the truth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is a freak of an athlete


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana should wear the business type outfits she used to wear. This 'pleather' stuff has to go. Looks like a geek.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Rusev wrestling in a giant diaper?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bunch of empty seats in the rafters


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Being contrarian for the sake of being contrarian is just as bad as the people you're trying to bait


Braylytt is a fucking retard, I wouldn't even bother with him, Roman gets the reaction he's not supposed to get, and what a shocker, the guy that's been pushed the hardest the past 4 years gets a bigger reaction than guys just debuting.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

All these matches don't need to be commercial-break long.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> They actually acknowledged the NXT title change? I thought Balor would just win it back at another house show and pretend it all never happened.


What happened?


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh Lana, sweet Lana....you're breaking my heart with these hideous outfits. Come out with your original suits or nothing at all.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

It will be criminal if he beats Rusev.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Stephleref said:


> Apparently that match in Montreal vs Cena where we cheered the hell out of Zayn never happened. Mkay


Nope. Even though Sami's titantron is mostly made of clips taken from that night.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Sami Zayn was over on NXT because he was the "Daniel Bryan" underdog of that brand,they need to do this with him on the main roster too.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Lana should wear the business type outfits she used to wear. This 'pleather' stuff has to go. Looks like a geek.


I disagree.

I don't think she should wear anything.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I really, really miss Lana's tight as fuck secretary/manager suit.
> 
> The fetish was real. IT WAS REALLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't watch this. I don't care what happens with Reigns and Bullet Proof. This is too painful.

The writers are failing to create any sense of interest. I feel like I'm watching Jim Duggan vs Big Boss Man this is so dead.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Lana :banderas


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A friend of mine watching RAW with me says Rusev looks like a super-sized Uso.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's what America does to you.


That's why we need to Make America Great Again™!

:trump


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm probably the only one in the world drinking red wine while watching Raw right now. Well, maybe besides Kevin Nash.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Braylyt said:


> Having a guy on top people desperately wanna see get beat is always better than 3 midcard geeks noboby gives a fuck about.


Sure, but the Bullet Club and Styles don't qualify as that at all, so I don't know what you're getting at? 

We're in a casual city for one, and secondly Gallows/Anderson got huge pops in their debut and had their damn chanted tonight, what reaction did the Usos get again?

Also, AJ Styles has been out-popping Reigns for weeks now and it's not even debatable.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Heath V said:


> It will be criminal if he beats Rusev.


Strike that...reverse it...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That's why we need to Make America Great Again™!
> 
> :trump


Wait, when did I say that was a_ bad _thing?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't fathom how some fans claim they'd rather crowds such as this one over a crowd that makes noise and isn't too cool to cut loose, even if they do throw outp nonsensical blurbs at times. This type of crowd brings the entire show down. Why even pay to go if you're going to sit and look miserable for three hours? While I know a bad show will put fans to sleep, they began boring and this show hasn't been _that_ bad thus far.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

This Hirooki Goto Vs Dalton Castle match is pretty good. Well done WWE.... oh wait sorry, I'm watching ROH during the commercials


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Braylyt said:


> You don't seem to understand the term contrarian.
> 
> Unless fantasy is your default setting there is nothing contrarian about the truth.


Clearly you do not know what contrarian means. You're actively going against the popular choice on a forum just to elicit a response . Lets not forget your original statement was completely false because you choose to be the way you are. You clearly have a tin ear for certain things because you choose to go against the popular choice.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Are the commercials supposed to be the most entertaining and interesting part of Monday's lineup on the USA Network?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So now that Brie Bella is retired, what is Lana's purpose? I mean like (really like) looking at Lana and all but her angle with Brie Bella was over before it even begun.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What the fuck is up with all of these matches with no fucking story behind them? Like zero. It's so fucking lazy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I hope Rusev builds himself up to another title run this year. LON almost ruined him entirely and he's the best pure performance centre guy they've gotten so far.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> I can't watch this. I don't care what happens with Reigns and Bullet Proof. This is too painful.
> 
> The writers are failing to create any sense of interest. I feel like I'm watching Jim Duggan vs Big Boss Man this is so dead.


My equivalent is 'Iron Sheik vs Virgil". This match put me and my wrestling friends at the time straight into lights out. It is the only time I've ever fell asleep sitting up in a chair. We were watching, all excited as we were wrestling fans and then this match just acted like.....we had just taken sleeping pills. I'm not kidding or exaggerating, we fell completely asleep.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Random Reigns said:


> Oh Lana, sweet Lana....you're breaking my heart with these hideous outfits. Come out with your original suits or nothing at all.


That damn Dolph Ziggler introduced her to denim and more comfortable clothing. She's never been the same since.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm already droning out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's what America does to you.


Lana dresses like a bad 80's hair band groupie.. Rusev puts boots on.. It's just not the same.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's criminal what they've done to rusev and Lana


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to say I did like Rusev's "Did this little ginger just clothesline me out of my shoes" look on his face.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The few smarks in the crowd are trying.... but this crowd is not gonna happen.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

YestleMania said:


> I'm probably the only one in the world drinking red wine while watching Raw right now. Well, maybe besides Kevin Nash.


I'm definitely the only one drinking cinammon liqueur


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Lana pls:done


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Is it weird that i was a fan of Daniel Bryan but don't understand the hype about Sami Zayn?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> Braylytt is a fucking retard, I wouldn't even bother with him, Roman gets the reaction he's not supposed to get, and what a shocker, the guy that's been pushed the hardest the past 4 years gets a bigger reaction than guys just debuting.


he is just butt hurt because his favorite has no talent and gets shitted on all the time. He can't take it


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Damn, Rusev with dat Superkick slap. Well timed.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet jesus at that superkick.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

FitChi said:


> Poor fella has to work for WWE because Uber has killed his business...


His whole fucking get up is lame. He is great, but has ZERO identity.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

So many workhorse babyfaces with minimal character right now.

Cena can't WAIT to come back and patronize them.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hoping for KO interference. Dont want to see Rusev job.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

why is rusev booked like shit?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell yea show your feet!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THROW DEM SHOES!* :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, another meaningless match with no story behind it.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Did Sami just flip Lana off?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I hope Rusev builds himself up to another title run this year. LON almost ruined him entirely and he's the best pure performance centre guy they've gotten so far.


Hope in one hand.. WWE in the other..
One's empty the other smells like a fart..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Barefoot Lana arrives :homer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chad Allen said:


> Is it weird that i was a fan of Daniel Bryan but don't understand the hype about Sami Zayn?


Nah

Zayn isn't as good in the ring as DB and he isn't ask likable

I like Zayn a lot and he is an underdog like Bryan but he is different.

He is going to get the DB type booking though as the underdog


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rusev looks cool as fuck. So glad they drop the dumb Russian gimmick (or did they not?) 

Lana seem to have definitely dropped her character. 



Toss your shoe at that Skinny Seth Rogan jabroni Lana! :curry2



WWE need to push Rusev.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

League of Losers living up to their name.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

They let this geek job to Jericho, but not Rusev. WTF.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

COT DAYUM at that superkick. :done

:evans at Lana being ratchet as fuck and trying to hurt Sami by pelting her slutty heels at him.



KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, when did I say that was a_ bad _thing?


Because the rapists will be more inclined to rape if our women are slutty 24/7 instead of 12/3.5.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

The Lana storyline ends with her dating Flavor Flav; right?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Somone should steal the heels to sniff later.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Pure BS that he lost to this smiling Applebee's server.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If only Zayn/Owens was a IC title feud.:mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Welp, another meaningless match with no story behind it.


If they are smart the story will be the LON keeps losing, so they disband. Maybe Del Rio breaks them up because the rest are losers and they are holding him back.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Owens joins league of Nations.... Team Canada 2.0


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

To me this crowd seems like it's not really buying the likes of Styles and Zayn. They seem disappointed and confused that they're going over big guys who are more established.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm gonna start punching myself in the face every time I have to see Apollo smile.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

STARDUST SIGHTING!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Smiles


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I would legit jump the barricade for Lana's shoes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Welp, another meaningless match with no story behind it.


With the PAINFULLY obvious hidden-back side camera shot that just screamed "KO'S not going to attack his man from behind, no not at all, we promise... Ooops we lied!!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cody Rhodes, the newest member of KISS


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I can safely say I'm the only one drinking sweetened ice tea mixed with a little watermelon Kool-Aid then...my mistake though, thought I'd finished off the Watermelon drink then added tea.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow is Apollo seriously that short?!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

JESUS CREWS STOP SMILING


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Apollo sucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> This Hirooki Goto Vs Dalton Castle match is pretty good. Well done WWE.... oh wait sorry, I'm watching ROH during the commercials


So ROH is only good enough to watch during commercials?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Crews has seriously fucked up now :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought Stardust was about to say 'arriba la raza'


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was a perverse kind of kayfabe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I imagine that's how every Zigs comedy show goes. Silence and awkwardness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crews is DOA on the main roster.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Stardust's ridiculously hammy evil laugh.

Shame that Crews is still saddled with the whole "I'M SO HAPPY TO BE HERE!" schtick. :\


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A new stupid gimmick for titus as a punishment.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Little Caesars has hands down the most creepiest Pizza commercials.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The lack of bass in Crews' voice always takes me by surprise. I like him but unless they give him an edge (preferably an asshole heel run) he's headed for Rocky Miavia teritory. Couldn't have cut a more bland babyface promo than he just did.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Pure BS that he lost to this smiling Applebee's server.


?????


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

FitChi said:


> The Lana storyline ends with her dating Flavor Flav; right?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Sure, but the Bullet Club and Styles don't qualify as that at all, so I don't know what you're getting at?


What, the not getting reaction? Yeah they do.
And did I miss the Usos becoming main eventers? Pretty sure that was a lower midcard spot, so both apply.



> We're in a casual city for one, and secondly Gallows/Anderson got huge pops in their debut and had their damn chanted tonight, what reaction did the Usos get again?
> 
> Also, AJ Styles has been out-popping Reigns for weeks now and it's not even debatable.


The thread is about tonight's RAW, Reigns is drawing more reaction than all 3 combined. Not a single word of that is untrue.

Also did I not mention the Usos anywhere. No idea why you're bringing that up, but whatever you want mate.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FitChi said:


> The Lana storyline ends with her dating Flavor Flav; right?


Heh,heh..Nah, she's got to marry Sylvester Stallone after she stars in a remake of Rocky IV, then a remake of Beverly Hills Cop 2, then disappear off the map completely and divorcing Rambo before then.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Apollo's just happy to be there.

WHAT A RIVETING CHARACTER.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I legit thought Apollo was Titus O'Neil for a moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Wow is Apollo seriously that short?!


he is like 5'10


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

When did the dudes from Fargo become film stars?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Ziggler doesn't even go over in video packages anymore.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish Crews would cut a shoot promo like Nash did in 1995 about how Vince tried to make him a smiling, corporate company man.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao I imagine that's how every Zigs comedy show goes. Silence and awkwardness.


Sounds like sex with my wife!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev and Lana deserve better.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Little Caesars has hands down the most creepiest Pizza commercials.


I don't know about that... I don't think anyone would be surprised if Papa John was caught in a motel room with a bunch of cub scouts or file sharing with Jared Fogle...


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Clearly you do not know what contrarian means. You're actively going against the popular choice on a forum just to elicit a response . Lets not forget your original statement was completely false because you choose to be the way you are. You clearly have a tin ear for certain things because you choose to go against the popular choice.


:aries2

The opinion of the crowd IS 'popular opinion'. So you're the contrarian here.

Nice try though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao I imagine that's how every Zigs comedy show goes. Silence and awkwardness.


And that's after he gets caught fucking somebody's girlfriend.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Little Caesars has hands down the most creepiest Pizza commercials.


and the grossest looking pizza

you couldn't pay me to eat that filth


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

KO, AJ, Samoa Joe and Bray Wyatt. Imagine RAW with these guys on top.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> he is like 5'10


Interesting, I always thought he was a bit taller. I expected him to tower over Renee.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Is that the first time someone has mentioned Dusty to Stardust? Could be a catalyst for something.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

manstis1804 said:


> To me this crowd seems like it's not really buying the likes of Styles and Zayn. They seem disappointed and confused that they're going over big guys who are more established.


It's not just the crowd.. seeing Zayn pin Rusev like that just made me feel ill..er than this flu has the whole bloody weekend..


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I'm definitely the only one drinking cinammon liqueur


I don't know, I feel a bunch of people feel obligated to take large amounts of shots of Fireball during Raw.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Sounds like sex with my wife!!!


Does Titus also arrive to help finish?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pretty bad show so far.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> and the grossest looking pizza
> 
> you couldn't pay me to eat that filth


The sad thing is, way way back in the days it used to be good before they became a budget brand.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Please have a segment involving Chris Jericho next so I can find something entertaining to do before I fall asleep if I have to continue watching this shit much longer


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Nobody is calling him "Rudedust." You're just trying to start a hashtag.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

manstis1804 said:


> To me this crowd seems like it's not really buying the likes of Styles and Zayn. They seem disappointed and confused that they're going over big guys who are more established.


Casual crowds take a year to be educated on all the names and who's important because they're behind the times. Sami and AJ are new to the main roster so they won't get good reactions from casuals until the end of the year.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Poor Dolph Ziggler... the man is on a never ending search for Brian Pillman's hair stylist...


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah
> 
> Zayn isn't as good in the ring as DB and he isn't ask likable
> 
> ...


I think they are quite similar but the main difference is DB killed it in the comedy style segments. I think people underestimate just how important the team hell no run was in getting him over. Then his underdog status came from always getting screwed over (both in kayfabe and from decision makers in the eyes of the fans), whereas Sami is the guy who always falls just short in big matches. He sells his disappointment really well.

I love Sami but don't think he'll ever reach DB status. He can be a main event talent though IF they book him right.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That smile.... is infectious. :cole


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I like Crews.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hard Work Bobby Walker got RIPPED


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Crews/Neville would be a great tag team imo.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well if that isn't the WWE way we've all come to know and love. Give a guy his long-awaited shining moment, then drop a steaming runny shit all over it. I hate this fucking company.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cody Rhodes deserves better than jobbing to this guy...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*JUST STOP SMILING!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crews still is completely devoid of a character.

:mj4


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Apollo's gimmick: "HEY GUYS!"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Crews looks like he just blew a clown.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I'm sorry Dusty...........but Uhaa is a beter name than Apollo in my opinion.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cody Rhodes, the newest member of KISS


A wrestler based on the band KISS would never work. Just ask WCW


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Apollo Crews is fucking awesome... period.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Little Caesars has hands down the most creepiest Pizza commercials.


That Snyder's "Pretzel's Baby" commercial with the no blinking, evil stare lady is knocking at their doorstep though..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Apollo got a tiny pop. They've gotta give fans a reason to care though. These pointlees five minute matches aren't going to cut it in the long run.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Vince: THAT CREWS GUY HAS A HELLUVA SMILE GODDAMIT!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cody Rhodes, the newest member of KISS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> The sad thing is, way way back in the days it used to be good before they became a budget brand.


yeah same thing with Pizza hut before Pizza Hut turned into dominos, aka fast food pizza.

Pizza Hut used to be restaurant style pizza. back in the 80s it was great. Now Pizza Hut is garbage like LS.

At least in MA we have papa ginos and where i live there are a few great mom and pops pizza places.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

How long is Stardust going to exist.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> That Snyder's "Pretzel Time" commercial with the no blinking, evil stare lady is knocking at their doorstep though..


Sounds creepy, I haven't seen it though. I'll have to see if it's on YouTube.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Casual crowds take a year to be educated on all the names and who's important because they're behind the times. Sami and AJ are new to the main roster so they won't get good reactions from casuals until the end of the year.


I don't know, they seemed pretty into Enzo Amore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> The sad thing is, way way back in the days it used to be good before they became a budget brand.


Little Caesar's wasn't always a budget brand. I always knew them as pizza place from K Mart


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Man this RAW has sucked so far. Just a bunch of random no character guys coming out and wrestling to crickets.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YestleMania said:


> How long is Stardust going to exist.


As long as he wants since he is Dustys kid


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to care about Crews, but he is going nowhere


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wished Stardust would go back to Cody Rhodes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why isn't Apollo hanging out with Xavier Woods, Kofi and Big E. 

He seem like he would fit right in.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, after a couple of weeks, I'm back to being embarrassed to be seen watching this, plus bored out of my mind and wondering why I didn't watch something else.

THis is the go home to Payback? I thought it was an extended edition of Main Event....my bad.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> That Snyder's "Pretzel Time" commercial with the no blinking, evil stare lady is knocking at their doorstep though..


If we're just talking creepy commercials, NOTHING will beat this: 
https://youtu.be/gBkVuT5pw1g?t=9s


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cruise with the blue thunder Batista bomb for the win.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

'Bout time Ambrose shows up.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

He would connect with the crowd more if they would let him shout UHAA like he used to.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Give me Apollo over Reigns any day.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatt on the E&C show :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why not just let him use a regular sitout power bomb? Cause that lifting spinning setup seems unnecessary.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

If Ambrose didn't do those facial expressions I would probably be a fan.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Was that Sasha doing a Vince impersonation?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I was thinking Apollo Crews' speaking voice kind a sounds like Ginuwine and that theme sounds like some cheesy 90s Ginuwine beat too. Guy is an athletic fucker if they let him show it a manager perhaps?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

manstis1804 said:


> I don't know, they seemed pretty into Enzo Amore.


Casual crowds love catchphrases.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> So ROH is only good enough to watch during commercials?


I see it more as the bottled oxygen that makes it possible to climb the mountain of meh that is Raw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm so tired, something better happen. cause reigns vs del rio aint no fucking main event.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Crews is so boring on the main roster. Why did they call him up so quickly? They should fucking focus on Tyler Breeze and all these call-ups before bringing new people. Aight, back to hockey.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Little Caesar's wasn't always a budget brand. I always knew them as pizza place from K Mart


Ditto. Then Little Caesar's was moved out of my local K-mart and replaced with Nathan's. It didn't last very long and now the food court is like a ghost town.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Bullet Club jobbed to Roman.
AJ barely beats Sheamus who couldn't beat Roman 4v1.
No Balor.

Whelp. Dean better deliver us from worst RAW of the year...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Why isn't Apollo hanging out with Xavier Woods, Kofi and Big E.
> 
> He seem like he would fit right in.


People will call you racist for grouping all the black wrestlers together.

Besides that I disagree..He lacks all sorts of charisma to be with those guys.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> That Snyder's "Pretzel Time" commercial with the no blinking, evil stare lady is knocking at their doorstep though..


Uh uh, got you both beat. 

The Burger King with the serial killer smile hiding behind things with a burger on a plate.

The first rehashed Colonel Sanders portrayed by Darrell Hammond. 

Those were flat out creepy.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Casual crowds love catchphrases.


I think they also love charisma and character, instead of man who wrestles.

Anyway, Styles and Zayn are in too prominent of spots right now for it to be justified when "the casuals" aren't into them.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah same thing with Pizza hut before Pizza Hut turned into dominos, aka fast food pizza.
> 
> Pizza Hut used to be restaurant style pizza. back in the 80s it was great. Now Pizza Hut is garbage like LS.
> 
> At least in MA we have papa ginos and where i live there are a few great mom and pops pizza places.


Oh man isn't that the truth, Pizza Hut used to be so good! I loved the darker setting and red table cloths. The pizza was seriously good and now it's budget extremely greasy garbage. I read an interview recently where the CEO stated that consumers care more about getting a good deal as opposed to a better and more expensive quality Pizza which is pure BS!

I WISH we had a good mom and pop Pizza place down here.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally the Ambrose and Jericho sengment... The only few wrestlers that have an actual character.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Apollo Crews is the perfect example of why you don't call someone up before you have something to do with them.

He is a great talent just being wasted.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Have Apollo rib Vince during the Chyna tribute and come back in 2 months = DAT POP


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> That Snyder's "Pretzel's Baby" commercial with the no blinking, evil stare lady is knocking at their doorstep though..


Idk the new KFC commercials are pretty creepy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I see it more as the bottled oxygen that makes it possible to climb the mountain of meh that is Raw.


Lmao got to give it to you that was a good one


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Why not just let him use a regular sitout power bomb? Cause that lifting spinning setup seems unnecessary.


It's unique. I'll take unique any day over ordinary played out crap, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Sounds creepy, I haven't seen it though. I'll have to see if it's on YouTube.







She's just looking at the camera saying "Someday this will be your balls baby."


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

YestleMania said:


> I don't know, I feel a bunch of people feel obligated to take large amounts of shots of Fireball during Raw.


It does the trick. This stuff can strip the creepy tension off of a Steph/Shane promo.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Does Lunatic Fringe refer to his ridiculous hair style?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gosh I fucking hate Ambrose, he's such a goof.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how Raw has been so boring that this thread has evolved into a thread about food.

:ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Little Caesar's wasn't always a budget brand. I always knew them as pizza place from K Mart


They used to come in large paper bags and always with 2, hence the catch phrase Pizza pizza. It was so good back then.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look it's crazy Steve !


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Why is such a ***** song the theme for a PPV called Payback? Or any PPV for that matter.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

QUOTE=manstis1804;59302369]I don't know, they seemed pretty into Enzo Amore.[/QUOTE]


Yup and that's due to his charisma and the fact he's a great talker. AJ is meh on the mic. He gets his point across but doesn't look or sound great in doing so. Not sure about Sami's promo ability. Enzo has already connected because he's likely one of the handful of guys on the roster that can cut promos across the ring from Heyman and not look out of place. Arguably the most important attribute a pro wrestler can have. If Reigns could talk with as much ease as Enzo, he'd have become the face they wanted him to last year.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Did anything happen so far?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Ambrose definitely looks like he would smell like a pack of Camel Turkish Royals.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose reminds me to keep shaving my head for the rest of my life.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Oh man isn't that the truth, Pizza Hut used to be so good! I loved the darker setting and red table cloths. The pizza was seriously good and now it's budget extremely greasy garbage. I read an interview recently where the CEO stated that consumers care more about getting a good deal as opposed to a better and more expensive quality Pizza which is pure BS!
> 
> I WISH we had a good mom and pop Pizza place down here.


Look for a greek pizza shop. They make the best pizza. The place I go to in my city, they make their own dough and shred their own cheese as well as make their own sauce. 

[QUOTE="Heath V, post: 59302625, member: 293201"]Oh man isn't that the truth, Pizza Hut used to be so good! I loved the darker setting and red table cloths. The pizza was seriously good and now it's budget extremely greasy garbage. I read an interview recently where the CEO stated that consumers care more about getting a good deal as opposed to a better and more expensive quality Pizza which is pure BS!

I WISH we had a good mom and pop Pizza place down here.[/QUOTE]

Look for a greek pizza shop. They make the best pizza. The place I go to in my city, they make their own dough and shred their own cheese as well as make their own sauce. 


[IMG]https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/1897783_10152658657936164_339503000_n.jpg?oh=136bee894a7ec010ec8f093af262f723&oe=57AB4A0F


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I still keep the hope alive that Ambrose will eventually get some decent theme music.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Heath V said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > yeah same thing with Pizza hut before Pizza Hut turned into dominos, aka fast food pizza.
> ...


I strongly agree with this. Pizza Hut is absolute shit now. I don't care that I can get a large pizza for $9.99 when its dried out and tasteless. Their pan crust pizzas aren't even a shadow of their former self. They used to be thick and oozing with cheese and consisted of a higher quality dough. Now they taste like a microwave pizza


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose, please kill Jericho so I can actually believe you have a set of balls again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"I'm pretty good at what I do too"

As long as it's not win matches at PPV's

:troll


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow. A serious Ambrose. Finally. Have they finally smartened up?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heath V said:


> Oh man isn't that the truth, Pizza Hut used to be so good! I loved the darker setting and red table cloths. The pizza was seriously good and now it's budget extremely greasy garbage. I read an interview recently where the CEO stated that consumers care more about getting a good deal as opposed to a better and more expensive quality Pizza which is pure BS!
> 
> I WISH we had a good mom and pop Pizza place down here.


Yeah, I third this. Pizza Hut used to be somewhere special for a family or even a date to go. It was my first job back in '88. Now you're better off getting frozen pizza.

Well, to jog some memory, here's a photo of the old Priazzo: FOOD PORN!!!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

So many lines on Raw are "X likes to say this, well I say THIS"


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Ambrose is terrible on the mic.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ambrose is killing it with this promo. Yassss.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Why is such a ***** song the theme for a PPV called Payback? Or any PPV for that matter.


Because this guy loves Roman :vince3


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> She's just looking at the camera saying "Someday this will be your balls baby."


Lol thanks bro and yes that's pretty damn creepy..


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Why are the Wyatts on the poster for Payback? They better not show up


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

just give me the divas match already so I can turn this shit off


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck off you cringeworthy bastard.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I've finally realised the problem... Ambrose is constantly pulling a Mizgirl face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MyFistYourFace said:


> I strongly agree with this. Pizza Hut is absolute shit now. I don't care that I can get a large pizza for $9.99 when its dried out and tasteless. Their pan crust pizzas aren't even a shadow of their former self. They used to be thick and oozing with cheese and consisted of a higher quality dough. Now they taste like a microwave pizza


Yeah its dumb because you can go to a mom and pops shop and get a large cheese like this







for ten bucks lol


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

I missed the first hour of Raw, did they even acknowledge Chyna? Ring the bell? In memory of?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Easily the best Ambrose promo I've seen.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Y2J Where's your shirt?"

:maury I love WWE fans sometimes, man.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho with that hipster look


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Ditto. Then Little Caesar's was moved out of my local K-mart and replaced with Nathan's. It didn't last very long and now the food court is like a ghost town.


K Mart in general is a ghost town here. We have like one left in the entire city and surrounding areas. It got so bad at the one near me, that near the end they weren't even stopping shoplifters anymore lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao got to give it to you that was a good one


I'd love to say I came up with it quickly but it took some effort.

In a real life conversation you would have had me.

Also theres a book about Everest in front of me so... assist to Jon Krakauer.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wow, minimal cringe tonight with Ambrose. Did creative lose his script?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

YestleMania said:


> Ambrose definitely looks like he would smell like a pack of Camel Turkish Royals.


I wonder if he feels like puking all the time? That's what Turkish Royals do to me, those things are gross.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This feud has been so pedestrian it's not even funny.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh, come on. Don't bury the Christmas tree light up jacket.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Ambrose.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jericho looks like he stole that uniform from a out of work street performer


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Where the fuck is Miz, Miz is better than this Ambrose cunt. 

He's a former World Champion, something ambrose won't ever taste.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Look for a greek pizza shop. They make the best pizza. The place I go to in my city, they make their own dough and shred their own cheese as well as make their own sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so good! My favorite kind of pizza is plain cheese with extra cheese.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

great promo


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lol IWC turning on Ambrose


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah, I third this. Pizza Hut used to be somewhere special for a family or even a date to go. It was my first job back in '88. Now you're better off getting frozen pizza.
> 
> Well, to jog some memory, here's a photo of the old Priazzo:


The pizza looks good :grin2:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

njpwnxt said:


> Jericho with that hipster look


Jericho invented hipsters :jericho2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean-O spitting hot fire tonight. Good to see him making up for the Ambrose Asylum talk show fuckery and pulling his weight in this throwaway feud.



Heath V said:


> Little Caesars has hands down the most creepiest Pizza commercials.


They ooze charm in my opinion. And their pizza is at least tasty as hell. :yum:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Casual crowds love catchphrases.


Your sig is giving me more of a headache than a Reigns promo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:haha Honestly wtf is Jericho wearing?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Oh man isn't that the truth, Pizza Hut used to be so good! I loved the darker setting and red table cloths. The pizza was seriously good and now it's budget extremely greasy garbage. I read an interview recently where the CEO stated that consumers care more about getting a good deal as opposed to a better and more expensive quality Pizza which is pure BS!
> 
> I WISH we had a good mom and pop Pizza place down here.


Lmao I am that customer the CEO is talking about. I rather get a meh pizza with everything on it for $11.00 than drop basically $20 for a quality one. They do have pretty good wings for a pizza place though.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Chris Jericho deserves one last run with a title in my opinion.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

What a heel.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> Why are the Wyatts on the poster for Payback? They better not show up


They just choose at random sometimes, though I think they were scheduled to go against LoN before Bray went down.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jericho is hilarious when he is heel


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> lol IWC turning on Ambrose


The lunatic CRINGE !!!!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> I wonder if he feels like puking all the time? That's what Turkish Royals do to me, those things are gross.


Maybe he's more of a Marlboro guy. I could definitely see him smoking some type of Camel product.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My girlfriend said that Chris Jericho reminds her of a dwarf horse.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

$750 scarf, $1500 boots.

Jericho buddy, you're not Ric Flair or the Rock...stop paying for overpriced crap.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh look guys jericho and ambrose drained the crowd.. ... heehehehehhehehee

see it's like what you said about stephanie only this time it's actually true.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dem 1500$ boots lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Heel Jericho is a natural heel, do you understand what I'm saying to you , right now?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Ambrose SUCKS on the mic. He has a great character but he is no EDGE. Which is who needs to confront him more than Jericho. I know he can't compete, but I will take him all day, every day on the mic. It's been too long. We need EDGE to come back.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is so stupid :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Minimal Cringe? What the fuck are you guys talking about. Look at his face...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chad Allen said:


> Chris Jericho deserves one last run with a title in my opinion.


US title. It's the only one he hasn't won.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho paid $1,479 too much for those boots.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jericho is absolutely outclassing Ambrose on the mic in this program. Not even really close to being on the same level.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ugly ass shoes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

sbzero546 said:


> The pizza looks good :grin2:


Heh, that was a priazzo. They used to have them at Pizza hut when it was a restaurant. Delicious but filling. Even if you could demolish a pizza by yourself, 2 slices of this would have you full. It was THAT filled.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jericho, what are thooooooose!!!!!!!!!??


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry Jericho, no. But, If that was Paige or Becky Lynch ordering me to kiss their boots, I'd take up that offer.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Ambrose making fun of anyone's hair lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We need more of that Ambrose.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

IDIOT!!!


Best heel phrase of all time...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah, I third this. Pizza Hut used to be somewhere special for a family or even a date to go. It was my first job back in '88. Now you're better off getting frozen pizza.
> 
> Well, to jog some memory, here's a photo of the old Priazzo: FOOD PORN!!!


Damn those look great! It was always a good time going to Pizza Hut, sitting down with family and friends and enjoying a good Pizza and a big ol pitcher of soda.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

More pictures of food plz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gomnana said:


> Ambrose making fun of anyone's hair lol


That is like Flair making fun of anyone with a drinking problem


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Now this is the Ambrose we need to see more of. @Shenroe


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> K Mart in general is a ghost town here. We have like one left in the entire city and surrounding areas. It got so bad at the one near me, that near the end they weren't even stopping shoplifters anymore lol



My Kmart hasn't gotten to that level yet. They still get business from people who don't want to deal with Walmart. Although at the rate Sears holdings are closing stores, it wouldn't surprise me at some point my store gets closed. That'll be a sad day for me :mj2 as I hate having to deal with Walmart folk, where I can get in and out pretty quickly at my Kmart.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> They used to come in large paper bags and always with 2, hence the catch phrase Pizza pizza. It was so good back then.


I feel young now lol. Like yeah I've only known them as a department store brand and now whatever the fuck they are. I learned something today lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

DO YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS DEAN-O

DO YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FUCK A CANADIAN IN THE ASS


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Food porn did I hear??

Well, let me call in the Ron Jeremy of food pron..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Refs: "Chris stop! Your ass crack is showing"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I can never get tired of Jericho's "IDIOT!", "YOU ARE A STUPID MAN / STUPID IDIOT!" and "ASK HIM!" lines. :y2j

And oh God, Y2J is actually doing the whole "submission hold on a table = extra damage" bullshit even though Paige failed miserably with that silliness. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment as a whole. Ambrose and Jericho both did great, and the altercation was good as well (still stupid they try to act like doing a submission on the table means anything :lol )


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dean-O spitting hot fire tonight. Good to see him making up for the Ambrose Asylum talk show fuckery and pulling his weight in this throwaway feud.
> 
> 
> 
> They ooze charm in my opinion. And their pizza is at least tasty as hell. :yum:


Enjoy it bro but if you never had it back in the 80's you're missing out.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Food Porn > Raw.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, that was great. Both guys brought it on the mic tonight. Especially Jericho. :clap


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Heh, that was a priazzo. They used to have them at Pizza hut when it was a restaurant. Delicious but filling. Even if you could demolish a pizza by yourself, 2 slices of this would have you full. It was THAT filled.


Pizza hut was a restaurant at one point in time? Is that a challenge sir?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

ASK HIM.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Wasn't Ambrose supposed to level-up by facing Brock? Still getting beaten down...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The G.O.A.T heel Jericho.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

On top of announcer table +25% damage modifier. Man I missed that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Applying the walls on the announce table hurts more because of the elevation... or the random objects that are the desk increases the damage.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Damn, that was great. Both guys brought it on the mic tonight. Especially Jericho. :clap


Ambrose was cringeworthy as always


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Wasn't Ambrose supposed to level-up by facing Brock? Still getting beaten down...


I just want Dean-o to be intimidating for once in his fucking life.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean looked great there. No nonsense and didn't tap. Dude shows up night in and night out with that sort of intensity and he'd be the most over guy on the roster easily.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

lol such smarks.. "great promo jericho and ambrose" did you hear that crowd. THEY WERE DEAD.. BORED OF THAT PROMO..

same smarks saying they were dead for steph and shanes promo which got a way bigger reaction..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sbzero546 said:


> More pictures of food plz


Ok one more for dessert


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe this means Dean gets a PPV win, they're about as rare as rocking horse shit for him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YestleMania said:


> Sorry Jericho, no. But, If that was Paige or Becky Lynch ordering me to kiss their boots, I'd take up that offer.


To me if it was Goddess Stephanie, Nikki Bella, or Lana commanding me to kiss their footwear I wouldn't even hesistate to do it. Especially Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Ambrose sucks. How can you like this fucking guy over someone like Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is like Flair making fun of anyone with a drinking problem


Or myself calling someone a racist.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I'd love to say I came up with it quickly but it took some effort.
> 
> In a real life conversation you would have had me.
> 
> Also theres a book about Everest in front of me so... assist to Jon Krakauer.


Nothing wrong with a little prep time lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

In a perfect world a segment like that would help WWE creative understand what creates heat and what doesn't.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*ck it! I'll join in the fun.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao I am that customer the CEO is talking about. I rather get a meh pizza with everything on it for $11.00 than drop basically $20 for a quality one. They do have pretty good wings for a pizza place though.


Lol no! Don't be part of the problem! 

They use feta cheese now and it stinks like hell, not a fan. I'm not too big on any pizza chain really. Barro's is OK and I like Oregano's, their deep dish Pizza is great!! I like the fact that it takes nearly an hour to make, makes you anticipate and appreciate it more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Um, I didn't catch the start of RAW, but did they literally have the loser of WM32 kick Steph out of the arena? :heston

And now Vince will choose who runs RAW? :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Enjoy it bro but if you never had it back in the 80's you're missing out.


Even McDs, Wendys and BK was way better in the 80s

I miss McDs old fries they were the best , they are crap now. Wendy's burgers used to be amazing but are gross now. I don't even eat those fast food places anymore.

The only good FF burger left is 5 guys


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

There a couple here in my town the electronic section is a joke you can find better food at doller general pay less have better selection of shoes target is looking and them like why the fuck are ya still around


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This Raw has been super solid. Still wonder how good things could be if they only had to fill two hours of tv.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, cos I didn't get enough of her puss the first time, I need a recap. 

*click*


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

At Payback Steph vs Zack Morris the security guard


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I feel young now lol. Like yeah I've only known them as a department store brand and now whatever the fuck they are. I learned something today lol


Damn it, now I feel old..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lok said:


> F*ck it! I'll join in the fun.


I think my arteries just closed up within themselves.

Heart attack imminent.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Applying the walls on the announce table hurts more because of the elevation... or the random objects that are the desk increases the damage.


Ambrose just needs to equip better armor and level up more to counteract that damage multiplier.

But he won't because he's a "lunatic" / STUPID IDIOT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean gets beat up AGAIN.

:ha

Another boring, bad Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> This Raw has been super solid. Still wonder how good things could be if they only had to fill two hours of tv.


It would be tight because 30 minutes that could be cut would be all of the stupid recaps.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Lok said:


> F*ck it! I'll join in the fun.


Somewhere, Jim Cornette has a raging hard on after seeing this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Even McDs, Wendys and BK was way better in the 80s
> 
> I miss McDs old fries they were the best , they are crap now. Wendy's burgers used to be amazing but are gross now. I don't even eat those fast food places anymore.
> 
> The only good FF burger left is 5 guys


You're right about everything being better in the 80's, I used to like Domino's too. Round Table Pizza was great too. Now it's all about saving money and releasing an inferior budget product. Hell even Taco Bell used to be a lot better!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Is this Shane storyline an avant garde expression of Vinces slow, sad slide into dementia.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

YestleMania said:


> Somewhere, Jim Cornette has a raging hard on after seeing this.


And Russo has a disgusting storyline involving Mark Henry, Mae Young and that burger.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nothing is happening on this show. What storylines are moving forward?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

YestleMania said:


> Somewhere, Jim Cornette has a raging hard on after seeing this.


Wow!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do I need to see the match now you've given me the finish?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

More fun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> My Kmart hasn't gotten to that level yet. They still get business from people who don't want to deal with Walmart. Although at the rate Sears holdings are closing stores, it wouldn't surprise me at some point my store gets closed. That'll be a sad day for me :mj2 as I hate having to deal with Walmart folk, where I can get in and out pretty quickly at my Kmart.


I feel you on Walmart. It always annoys me just because of the lines. Like why have 20 registers and only 4 cashiers.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

So it is the New Generation Era part 2. Sigh.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL Chris Jericho is the New Triple H, burying the new generation talent.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emma!!!!!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Number one contender to Women's Title gets jobber entrance.

Progress.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The food pics in this thread have been more entertaining than Raw.

:ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Emma.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma is baddd


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd be interested in this match if they were naked.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Note to ticket buyers: Bret Hart will not be giving out or signing any fucks at WWE Payback.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Emma :mark: she's going to lose though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great Emma about to job to this has been.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emma! :sk

Good to see her keeping the Saiyan shoulder pad armor, though it's unfortunate that she's gonna take the L tonight. :\


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dead crowds really do detract from Raws.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I hope the second time's a charm for Emma. She carries herself like a star.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Emma Banks


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ambrose just needs to equip better armor and level up more to counteract that damage multiplier.
> 
> But he won't because he's a "lunatic" / STUPID IDIOT.


Dean is a bitch and sucks on the mic. He is not even in the same league as guys like Jericho and EDGE. Bray Wyatt is the man who need the push. Kevin Owens as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

YOU PIECES OF FUCKING SHIT. USE THE PROPER CAMERA ANGLE FOR HER ENTRANCE.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Charlotte is love


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Any chance Charlotte costs Nattie the match


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Emma. Holy shit.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Emma 
kada


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Um, I didn't catch the start of RAW, but did they literally have the loser of WM32 kick Steph out of the arena? :heston
> 
> And now Vince will choose who runs RAW? :heston


Yeah .... I know it's probably needless to say, but I'd rather have my anus ravaged by a Mandingo dildo than watch this nonsensical piece of dreck.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Emma and Charlotte tonight, Jesus kada


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

two of the best in the division! hope they get some good time!


Edit : NVM, fuck this shit.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fuck I love Emma now. She should be in the upper echelon of the womens' division.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Evil Emma is the best kind of Emma.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Any chance Charlotte costs Nattie the match


My guess is Charlotte/Emma beating natty down. Becky makes the save.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It is nice to see Emma back on tv.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I admit that Charlotte is looking gorgeous (especially in those pumps). I hate that she's still getting mic time though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I feel you on Walmart. It always annoys me just because of the lines. Like why have 20 registers and only 4 cashiers.


Spare a thought for Emma who'd prefer no cashiers or registers at all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I do love the Emma 2.0 bit.. but the glasses should come off up on the ramp when she does the first arm cross bit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Ric's static facial expression.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bret Hart won't be a factor in the match. He'll bitch how today's WWE isn't wrestling and walk off somewhere into the distance.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Emma its ok I still love u booo


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Poor Emma


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

At least they buried that stupid santino Morelia gimmick with Emma.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, so that's Emma. Looks pretty good, actually.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jesus that was way too quick. On this long-ass show they can't give the re-vamped womens' division a longer match?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow. 

Total and utter garbage.

So Becky/Emma not happening now?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Emma.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Goodbye Emma...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wish that outfit showed more of Natalya's b-o-o-t-y...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Flair is just loving the view


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another great, meaningful match.

:ha


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

When did we go back to 1 minute Divas matches? :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Flair getting a good look at Nattie's titties. :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Emma's theme is legit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, here it is.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

So this bunch of dirty casuls now decide to smark up and chant "We want Sasha" at Emma?

Fuck this crowd, man.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I want to see Flair and Brett go at it and have Flair blade and bleed all over everything!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Great classic 2 minute match we just saw.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

There's the Chyna Video, R.I.P


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Class move here by the E.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lame Match......


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ambrose just needs to equip better armor and level up more to counteract that damage multiplier.
> 
> But he won't because he's a "lunatic" / STUPID IDIOT.


He's basically the Deprived class in Dark Souls.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Evil Emma is great. I want some continuation of her feud with Becky and a main roster feud with Paige (Paige actually seems to give 100% when she's in the ring with Emma).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the whole thing bout her doing porn and not on wWE tv or HOF was BS. It was just because they didnt want to give her a live mic at her induction


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you! Finally the Chyna vid!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like some of you spoke too soon on the Chyna tribute. So glad they chose to do the right thing. Surreal that she's passed away.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice they gave Chyna a REAL tribute.


Color me surprised.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, they're actually doing it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lel at Charlotte using her plastered old man as a human shield. Nice little heel chicanery goes a long way. :clap

Good to see Chyna getting paid tribute. roud


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bet all you guys calling WWE disgusting are feeling it now.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn that's sad. At least she is getting the recognition she deserves though.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the great memories Chyna, RIP


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

That Chyna tribute. +1 WWE. Good show.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Time for Steph to grit her teeth and contemplate her role in this.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuck...here comes my tears. Chyna was my girl and so beautiful in late 90's and early 2000's.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This video is nice. Could be MUCH better if they fucked off with the twitter graphics, how pointless.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I just had to throw up two middle fingers when they put Steph's tweet up there.. such utter shit..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> Evil Emma is great. I want some continuation of her feud with Becky and a main roster feud with Paige (Paige actually seems to give 100% when she's in the ring with Emma).


It be cool if she went around stealing other divas' ring attires and wearing them. :lol

I would totally do that if I were Vince.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So pleased they gave Chyna a proper tribute.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol no! Don't be part of the problem!
> 
> They use feta cheese now and it stinks like hell, not a fan. I'm not too big on any pizza chain really. Barro's is OK and I like Oregano's, their deep dish Pizza is great!! I like the fact that it takes nearly an hour to make, makes you anticipate and appreciate it more.


I'm sorry I can't help it lol. I'm a jaded pizza eater this next sentence is going to sound crazy but, I feel like I ate too much pizza when I was growing up. 

I only eat pizza when I just have to eat. So I can't justify spending for a quality one.

Now I do know quality pizza when I eat it, but that only happens when I'm out ruled by friend vote


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chyna is more deserving of being in the WWE HOF than Sunny, Rikishi, and The Godfather.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:clap classy as always, WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad they gave her a tribute video... SNIFF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh now Chyna is the backbone of DX right lol.

Steph should have ended the Chyna video with a picture of Steph in DX 2000 kissing Triple H for the lolz.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, they actually played a tribute for her. :wee-bey

Again, Rest in Peace Chyna.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate WWE but I am touched that they did this.

I know that says a lot about how much doubt we had about them and how terrible they are from a PR perspective, but that was a good tribute package.

It's very very surreal that she is not here anymore.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That Chyna tribute made me sad again though. So sad she passed


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It seems like yesterday when I saw her debuting...
RIP Chyna.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I felt a little awkward when the vid package was being introduced (the whole HHH-Steph thing after all) but they did put together a decent tribute video. She was too well-known to be ignored
Let's remember her for her WWE stuff, not for havng her face licked by Ron Jeremy


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but something about posting picture of tweets to show respect for someone passing away feels wrong to me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It felt like they could have done more to honor Chyna.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It's sad it took her death for the WWE to finally acknowledge her.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724786479772258304:batista3


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, they did it. Kudos to them. RIP Chyna.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Stephleref said:


> I'm sorry but something about posting picture of tweets to show respect for someone passing away feels wrong to me.


Welcome to 2016.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm sorry I can't help it lol. I'm a jaded pizza eater this next sentence is going to sound crazy but, I feel like I ate too much pizza when I was growing up.
> 
> I only eat pizza when I just have to eat. So I can't justify spending for a quality one.
> 
> Now I do know quality pizza when I eat it, but that only happens when I'm out ruled by friend vote


Lol ok I can accept that. I love pizza, I pick one up once a week usually for Raw or a PPV. Domino's was having a deal for a 5.99 carryout so we got a couple of those last week. I kind of like Costco Pizza too. The new IKEA Pizza is garbage, tastes like a bad frozen one.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephleref said:


> I'm sorry but something about posting picture of tweets to show respect for someone passing away feels wrong to me.


Same. It came off as lazy on the part of WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> So pleased they gave Chyna a proper tribute.


It could have been a lot better without those Twitter screencaps popping up every 10 seconds.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Made me remember that Lazlo Cartoon


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kemba said:


> It felt like they could have done more to honor Chyna.


Well they could have went with my idea a month ago and brought her in for her surprise WrestleMania appearance as a valet to Roman Reigns.

Maybe induct her in the HOF the night before.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Damien FUCKING SANDWONJOASDONDFS LBDSCYB#R#


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm actually going to watch that camp WWE show.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, shit!!! Sandow!!!!!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah the makers of Brickleberry prepare their lawsuit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wowwwww, Sandow getting RAW time.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

WHY THE FUCK IS SANDOW JOBBING TO CORBIN?

WHY?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow!..

Just here to job.. but at least still here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damien Sandow is alive! :mark:

Too bad he's gonna be fed to Corbin in 3...2...1...  Oh well, maybe they can grab a beer after their match and Sandow can help him out when it comes to his flabby and sick hairline.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

RIP Sandow.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Seth Green? The show might be decent


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Chyna is more deserving of being in the WWE HOF than Sunny, Rikishi, and The Godfather.


Amen. It's a crime that she was essentially nonexistent in the WWE until she passed.
I was watching the Trish/Lita Rivalries show on the Network the other day, and it's laughable that they name all the divas that are allegedly a big part in women wrestling in the Attitude Era, and they somehow forget to mention Chyna. I mean it was uncomfortable to see. Trish and Lita are great, but to mention all the women at that time and not Chyna, that's just awful.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We have a Sandow sighting!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That Chyna tribute could've been way better.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Stephleref said:


> I'm sorry but something about posting picture of tweets to show respect for someone passing away feels wrong to me.


It's hard for it to come off sincerely. Twitter is mostly about shilling and self-promotion, and the hashtags and abbreviations (like "ur" etc.) cheapen the sentiment, through no real fault of those giving it.

Anyway, there was plenty of video footage they could've used, or maybe video recorded thoughts from some of these people whose tweets they showed.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

When they say "animated adult comedy" I have something else in mind.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> I'm sorry I can't help it lol. I'm a jaded pizza eater this next sentence is going to sound crazy but, I feel like I ate too much pizza when I was growing up.
> 
> I only eat pizza when I just have to eat. So I can't justify spending for a quality one.
> 
> Now I do know quality pizza when I eat it, but that only happens when I'm out ruled by friend vote


If you're ever in Italy or France it's well worth paying for Pizza if you like top quality, traditionally baked Pizzas, although I actually think France's Pizza's are ten times better than Italy's.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit a wild Sandow appears!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Corbin is beast now


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Corbin v Sandow. This is actually a brilliant way to get Corbin heat. Fans LOVE Sandow.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Made me remember that Lazlo Cartoon


Same. It's the horn in the beginning.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The lone wolf is about to devour Sandow


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Sandow has a higher ceiling than Corbin.

But unfortunately he never got a fair shot.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?

At this point I'll take a squash from the tummy monster.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I feel she'll definitely be inducted, shame it wasn't this year. Inductions after someone passes just aren't the same. One of my wishes was to see Macho Man inducted while he was still alive, his speech with that kick ass voice and mannerisms of his would have been amazing.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Is that..... Sandow?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DOLPH, YOU CRAZY!*


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL I KNEW they would somehow keep Sandow from competing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think the most shocking thing to come out of this is Hulk Hogan's tweet that she used to date Brotha Bruti back in the day before she arrived to WWE, I thought she was always Triple H's girl.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dammit, Ziggler! You robbed us of a Sandow match!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is SAndow not even going to get a match


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ziggler may save Sandow from a loss. :rusevyes


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ziggler pressed x to interfere...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally now this is a slobberknocker. :jr akin to old school RAW is WAR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin RUNNING FROM ZIGGLER.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

OMG. I can't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd still chanting for Sandow :lol


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sandow Push PLZ?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why are they cutting to a closeup of Baron Corbin DURING his spotlight walk!?! Fucking Dunn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Sandow lives to fight another day...on Superstars and Main Event...because getting yourself over means shit in this company. :serious:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lets go Sandow chants lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:maury NO MATCH FOR SANDOW


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Baron Baldin


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn they didn't even give Elias Samson a match on his main roster debut


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done. Sandow averted.

I'd like to see more of firey Ziggler rather than depressed smart-ass Ziggler.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So does Sandow win by count out ?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

At least we saw Sandow on Raw for 5 seconds.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And of course they find a way to keep Sandow from having a match on raw.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for coming Sandow.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Reigns vs. Del Rio and my brain just fell out of my dick and onto the floor.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have felt nothingness this entire episode of Raw. Not anything particularly good or bad, just straight-up nothingness.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I get up for one minute and my cat takes my spot!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Corbin will destroy this jobber at Payback.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Ridiculous how they treat Sandow. He's still so over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not giving WWE any type of credit for that half assed, half hearted "tribute".
They put more effort in the Zayn/Owens package. Insincere fucks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sandow literally didn't even get a minute of screen time. Might as well release the guy while they're at it. It's tragic what they're doing to him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I have felt nothingness this entire episode of Raw. Not anything particularly good or bad, just straight-up nothingness.


You're not the only one. There's a reason why this thread has evolved into a thread about food. This Raw has been...just there.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Corbin is such a bad ass character, I love him and Apollo Crews. WWE is making some good moves. Just don't fuck it up.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> and the grossest looking pizza
> 
> you couldn't pay me to eat that filth


meh it's alright for the price if you really just want cheap, super fast pizza. But I'd much rather go to the store and get some Freschetta or other frozen pizza for the same price.

Fun fact: I was in a Little Caesars once years ago and a car crashed through the wall


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

#GiveSandowachance


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why does WWE hate Sandow?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Ambrose. :darryl


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What's amazing is they didn't even try to bury Sandow like they did Zack Ryder - they just said fuck it and took him off tv when he was getting over.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

So I just went on YouTube for 3 seconds and Chyna was killed by the Illuminati.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I should have skipped this raw and watched last week lol


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Your Welcome?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

markoutsmarkout said:


> meh it's alright for the price if you really just want cheap, super fast pizza. But I'd much rather go to the store and get some Freschetta or other frozen pizza for the same price.
> 
> Fun fact: I was in a Little Caesars once years ago and a car crashed through the wall


Was the Pizza okay?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> I'm sorry I can't help it lol. I'm a jaded pizza eater this next sentence is going to sound crazy but, I feel like I ate too much pizza when I was growing up.
> 
> I only eat pizza when I just have to eat. So I can't justify spending for a quality one.
> 
> Now I do know quality pizza when I eat it, but that only happens when I'm out ruled by friend vote


Same here. I rarely eat it now, and when I do, it's usually just to get something. . .


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Are the Colon's now drug dealers?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> So I just went on YouTube for 3 seconds and Chyna was killed by the Illuminati.


I can't even imagine the theories they're coming up with for Prince.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems I missed the best part of Raw while watching the NBA playoffs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you guys prefer thick or thin pizza?

Thick for me.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol ok I can accept that. I love pizza, I pick one up once a week usually for Raw or a PPV. Domino's was having a deal for a 5.99 carryout so we got a couple of those last week. I kind of like Costco Pizza too. The new IKEA Pizza is garbage, tastes like a bad frozen one.


We have this place Hounddogs on OSU Campus that is pretty dope, but other than that and Late Night Slice (the official after club Pizza) I'm good on them mostly. 

But yeah some Pizza places are evil like McDonald's. They'll serve shit you'd normally pass on, but the prices be so on point you just buy it lol.

I did like Dominos come back campaign though. It was so endearing to hear them go "Yeah we suck and we're trying to suck less we promise, we got garlic on the crust"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You're not the only one. There's a reason why this thread has evolved into a thread about food. This Raw has been...just there.


Lol very true but at least this thread has provided some entertainment!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Go Back to WWC Primo and Epico.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 said:


> Why does WWE hate Sandow?


Cause they hate anyone who gets themselves over. It kills them if someone goes out there and gets over without them intending for it to happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is the only reason the Miz got the IC title because his wife came back> FFS


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Maryse is so fucking hot it's unfair.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Primo's inherent perviness needs to be worked into his character.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Maryse, kill me with your buttocks.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW has sucked


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

These guys think their hometown is nice. BOO THEM!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pourquoi?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I have felt nothingness this entire episode of Raw. Not anything particularly good or bad, just straight-up nothingness.


It's been like that everyday since WM.. 

Sadly, I think that segment for the Puerto Rican Travel Agent Brothers might have been the most entertaining thing to happen so far tonight.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought the might stop this after the John Oliver piece about how Puerto Rico is fucked.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz! :yes


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Squash him please Cesaro,


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Do you guys prefer thick or thin pizza?
> 
> Thick for me.


Depending on the situation, I really love both. Thick if I'm really hungry/hungover, thin any other time.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

T0M said:


> Maryse is so fucking hot it's unfair.


Still waiting for someone to write the fable on how Miz put the ring on.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz is a lucky guy


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bonsoir Maryse!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> If you're ever in Italy or France it's well worth paying for Pizza if you like top quality, traditionally baked Pizzas, although I actually think France's Pizza's are ten times better than Italy's.


If I ever travel abroad I will take you up on that. But if I look like a stereotypical American doing it I'm going to have a word with you sir lol


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Was the Pizza okay?


Yes but I'm not sure if the driver was. Didn't stick around, had to eat my Hot-n-Ready!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 said:


> Why does WWE hate Sandow?


Better yet, who do they hate their fans ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ibiza > Porta-potty Rico.

Miz saying he's hungry for Maryse, even though eating pink tacos =/= PG. :troll


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> We have this place Hounddogs on OSU Campus that is pretty dope, but other than that and Late Night Slice (the official after club Pizza) I'm good on them mostly.
> 
> But yeah some Pizza places are evil like McDonald's. They'll serve shit you'd normally pass on, but the prices be so on point you just buy it lol.
> 
> I did like Dominos come back campaign though. It was so endearing to hear them go "Yeah we suck and we're trying to suck less we promise, we got garlic on the crust"


I remember that, I was flat out shocked when they said that their own Pizza tasted like cardboard! I skip the garlic crust though, when I order from them I get it with the plain crust. 

I notice the Little Caesars seems to be the go-to place when it comes to birthday parties or for parents on a budget.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love some Maryse! :banderas


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Do you guys prefer thick or thin pizza?
> 
> Thick for me.


I prefer thin.

All the flavor you can pack in a skinny pizza impresses me.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The Miz is a hero in my eyes.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Do you guys prefer thick or thin pizza?
> 
> Thick for me.


Thick for me , too


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I gotta admit.

Miz actually makes the title look important.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

couldn't they have given Cesaro a new intro music when he re-debuted


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to be in Maryse's section.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Do you guys prefer thick or thin pizza?
> 
> Thick for me.


Chicago Style all the way! Though last time I was there I choose poorly.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If there's a brand split, Miz better hold the World title.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dat scope :mark:


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Ugh, why cant somebody like Sandow or even Barrett be in this spot? The Miz sucks and is done.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Double 0 Cesaro


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> lol such smarks.. "great promo jericho and ambrose" did you hear that crowd. THEY WERE DEAD.. BORED OF THAT PROMO..
> 
> same smarks saying they were dead for steph and shanes promo which got a way bigger reaction..


The crowed was dead all night


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Cesaro's got a mic... ehhh brace yourselves


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Cesaro has gone full Bond :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bahaha.

Cesaro fully embracing James Bond there.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL Miz shitting on the IWC.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay that entrance was godlike.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Miz wife is 33 looking 26 with her good ass genes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz is Awesome!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I would like to be in Maryse's section.


I'm wit cha bruh!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good grief, this is cringeworthy.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

lmao Miz


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Miz's wife is very hot. Cesaro's theme music is awful, it's like the Little Caesar's of theme songs.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That jackass line was sweet.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

God damn this music is awful.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Goodfellas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

4/10 lmao.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Cesaro is getting better.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> If I ever travel abroad I will take you up on that. But if I look like a stereotypical American doing it I'm going to have a word with you sir lol


I'm afraid in continental Europe you are going to look like a stereotypical American when doing anything, just like I look like a stereotypical Brit when doing anything


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Maryse is looking thick. That is all I have to say.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

What the hell is this.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They need to pass the joke writing for Cesaro onto another of the 30 something writers. Goodness.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Foreign brain lmao the Miz is gold


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is so shit it's good.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I never noticed before but Cesaro sounds a little bit like Rick Martel.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol @ Maryse wanting to laugh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro is very rude.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder how soon before WWE gets a cease and desist on the James Bond Cesaro gimmick.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I like Cesaro as much as the next internet geek but can we all just admit he is terrible on the mic.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Omg.

Miz is so cringeworthy, it's go-

Cesaro you cheesy son of a bitch.

THIS FEUD IS SO GOOD LOL


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't like miz as ic champ because it's not about the title. It's about him and Maryse.

Terrible idea.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

All these damn movie references are making Maryse corpse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sooo corny with the movie-lines.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has been awful and I don't know whether the writers or the crowd are more to blame. It feels like no crowd could make this a good show and no show could be written that would make this crowd not suck ass.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank goodness Maryse was there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dead crowd? There's not even ambient noise going on here sometimes!

We need a live crowd report from someone on the inside..


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been enjoying this Raw but that Miz/Cesaro promo was among the most horrible shit I've ever witnessed.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Maryse is as close to perfection as one can get. Miz is one lucky guy.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL Who fucking wrote that?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I would've marked had Cesaro still swung Miz while Maryse was laying across him.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, dem thighs on Maryse. :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that?

:lmao

And speak the fuck up backstage. God, those guys are awful speakers..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I couldn't even hear what Styles said.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Reigns - Del Rio?

Nope. I'm out.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Cesaro in the suit is boss... admit it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Styles gimmick to walk around backstage a lot looking to bump into Reigns?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sweet they are actually gonna let us see that Joe vs Balor match Wednesday


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

wtf was that


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BTW, thick Pizza over thin anyday! I like my Pizza how I like my women..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want Becky on my TV you fucks!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I remember that, I was flat out shocked when they said that their own Pizza tasted like cardboard! I skip the garlic crust though, when I order from them I get it with the plain crust.
> 
> I notice the Little Caesars seems to be the go-to place when it comes to birthday parties or for parents on a budget.


It was just random, now if they had really went over the top in taste it would have been perfect. 

But yeah Little Ceasers like Wu-Tang is for the kids. Idk what it is about children's taste buds but they will eat whatever if you call it pizza lol. Whenever I watch my young cousins or nephew I always get them Little Ceasers.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck was that extremely awkward backstage scene ? Looked like something right out of a parody.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Suddenly in the mood to watch Over the Top.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

you know serious shit is going down when aj turns his hat backwards


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why would Anderson and Gallows need tickets, Roman? Aren't they employed by WWE?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how bad the two in the top feud are on the mic..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> What the fuck was that extremely awkward backstage scene ? Looked like something right out of a parody.


because Reigns is parody of a wrestler


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Heath V said:


> BTW, thick Pizza over thin anyday! I like my Pizza how I like my women..


With sausage?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lok said:


> Double 0 Cesaro





DGenerationMC said:


> :mark: Cesaro has gone full Bond :mark:





T0M said:


> Bahaha.
> 
> Cesaro fully embracing James Bond there.


:dance






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724790751750574080


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you fucking serious? Reigns / Del Rio is the main event? Alright, I'm out. Hawks/Blues time.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

That was fucking stupid :lol :lol :lol

You have one of the best mic works in Miz, and you have him do is recite fucking movie lines?? Have Miz do his thing on the Mic, have Cesaro come down and wreck shit, and profit. This writing has been almost as ridiculous as sufferin' succotash. fpalm


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Styles should be ashamed of himself.


Ha, why?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It was just random, now if they had really went over the top in taste it would have been perfect.
> 
> But yeah Little Ceasers like Wu-Tang is for the kids. Idk what it is about children's taste buds but they will eat whatever if you call it pizza lol. Whenever I watch my young cousins or nephew I always get them Little Ceasers.


No doubt, kids seem to love the stuff. I will say this though, whenever I go in there to pick one up the place always smells great!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Are you fucking serious? Reigns / Del Rio is the main event? Alright, I'm out. Hawks/Blues time.


You may miss a debut


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman laughs at Styles.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not only do they let 2 awful talkers in Styles and Reigns talk, but they have them say nothing. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I forgot Reigns/ADR is the main event.

:lmao

What a shit-house Raw.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm worried for Roman. His promos make him sound like he's slowly turning to stone.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Like, what was the fucking script ?

"Hey AJ, you're going to bump into Reigns backstage, look at him like a creep for three seconds, turn your hat around, and then tell him that you'll be the new champion at Payback"

Writers this bad shouldn't even be fired at this point, they should be executed on spot.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lok said:


> Suddenly in the mood to watch Over the Top.





Ratman said:


> you know serious shit is going down when aj turns his hat backwards




















Two birds, one stone.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't Come Back Cena pls


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> With sausage?


Yes and Parmesan cheese.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Kalisto already beat Ryback in a title defense?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here come the BOOOOO'S


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

HAHA HAHAHA us title on the pre show again



Dem reigns boos damn lol but yeah he's over


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They just dead muted the crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AND THERE GOES THE REIGNS HEEL TURN.

:ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You may miss a debut


I doubt he debuts on Raw.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Make-a-Wish kids wondering what Reigns is doing there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN........*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nobody cares about Kalisto vs Ryback, fuck off.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

That Miz/Cesaro promo was a golden turd. So bad, yet strangely entertaining.

The sudden pop-up European uppercut was awesome, though. Just turned around, didn't even take off his sunglasses and there lay Miz on the floor.

I love this shitty-ass feud :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn I hate seeing sick kids.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Yes and Parmesan cheese.


I think he meant you like woman with a sausage lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Look what a great guy Roman is guys, don't you wanna cheer him now? Already giving him the Cena make a wish stuff to try and get him cheers.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Sob how many times is Kalisto and Ryback gonna face each other on a pre show?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

We all know that Gallows and Anderson are going to be involved. Ugh, how fucking predictable.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Using his Make A Wish is fucking tragic.

The desperation is real.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I'm worried for Roman. His promos make him sound like he's slowly turning to stone.


Im waiting for him to go full robot.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah never turning heel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kalisto and Ryback saddled to the pre-show AGAIN. Go fuck yourself, Vince.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think it's absolutely reprehensible that they use disabled children to get these guys cheered. It's absolutely disgusting and I'm so glad the fans didn't bite.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE are sick...exploiting that poor child and his family to make Reigns seem good.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Yes and Parmesan cheese.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

How bout that heel turn huh guys


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think everyone can forget Roman Reigns turning heel after that scene right there for Make-a-Wish.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought Cena was injured.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Holy shit he is turning into Cena, forget the Heel turn


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, they're giving him the Make-a-Wish cheap pop attempts. Definitely ain't turning


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm gettin 2008-2009 Cena vibes here.

I love that he's doing charity, but smarks have a way of making this shit disgusting.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Missed the entrance. How was the reaction?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Make-a-Wish guilt trip begins once again with a new chosen one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

At least the crowd was nice and didnt boo Reigns while he was pandering to the sick kids

Reigns taking a page out of Cenas book


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Here come the BOOOOO'S


Lmao!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is taking the place of John Cena.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That couldn't even counteract the boos.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Albego del Rio


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I am seriously considering to pose as a terminally ill 8 years old whose wish is that Roman Reigns quits wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I'm afraid in continental Europe you are going to look like a stereotypical American when doing anything, just like I look like a stereotypical Brit when doing anything


Got you lol, I just imagine that has to be funny seeing foreigners just eat the most basic of your countries food. Like I always find it funny when I see tourist eat our fast food. Like you don't want to try something better.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Kinda wish Cena would come back to fuck up Reigns.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MOST EXCITING MAIN EVENT IN RAW HISTORY!!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think he meant you like woman with a sausage lol


Lol!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio must be broke again.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Still feeling disgusted at how gross that little tidbit with Roman and the kid. It only makes it easier to detest him and this push. Fucking sick.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Say it again, JBL.

Say "Mexico's Greatest Export" again, you fucking parrot.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Imagine if the WWE never turned Rocky Miavia.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you not entertained?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman match is next?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Solf said:


> I am seriously considering to pose as a terminally ill 8 years old whose wish is that Roman Reigns quits wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial break 6 minutes before 11PM.

:done


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman is going to beat Cena's make a wish record....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Roman is taking the place of John Cena.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

They finally found an opponent for Reigns that will make me cheer for Reigns.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't care about this match. I'm just gonna fawn over Del Rio.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

ADR gets hate, but he is a fucking technician. He deserves more credit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hear a few smarks in the crowd.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to hear some 'We want Sandow' chants.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow Cena sure has a, some would say, unbelievable recovery rate.

I'm sure the ability to heal so fast *enhances* his *performance.* It's almost unnatural.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> No doubt, kids seem to love the stuff. I will say this though, whenever I go in there to pick one up the place always smells great!


You know your pizza company is bad when the best compliments are "kids love it" and "the store smells good" lol


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

They have begun showcasing the kids out in hopes it quells the boos :lol :lol :lol

You guys *STILL* think he's turning heel?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It feels like I have seen this match before.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You know your pizza company is bad when the best compliments are "kids love it" and "the store smells good" lol


Lol true. I will say though I tried their deep dish pizza a couple months ago and I thought it was decent, I can only eat a couple pieces and it was rather greasy but overall not bad especially for Little Caesars.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only 1400 posts in a go home show to a PPV with 3 minutes left in the show. And alot of those posts are talking about PIZZA.

:ha

:damn


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro Section said:


> That was unreal. They have begun showcasing the kids out in hopes it quells the boos :lol :lol :lol
> 
> You guys *STILL* think he's turning heel?


I guess it will be Finn.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Imagine if the WWE never turned Rocky Miavia.


Come on, you know you like it.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Kemba said:


> It feels like I have seen this match before.


Have you ever visited Hell?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Cena returns to WWE on Memorial Day...

Scott Hall also returned to WCW on Memorial Day...20 years ago almost to the day.

Scott Hall eventually ended up being part of the nWo.

Cena will officially create the cWo and completely take over the WWE, until Roman Reigns as the lone dark knight puts a end to the cWo's reign of terror.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cesaro Section said:


> That was unreal. They have begun showcasing the kids out in hopes it quells the boos :lol :lol :lol
> 
> You guys *STILL* think he's turning heel?


What's frustrating is that the WWE are so pick-and-choosy about who and when they show their wrestlers with sick kids. Many of their wrestlers do Make-a-Wish, but the WWE show it on air only for specific guys as a tool to gain cheap sympathy for them


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> Nobody cares about Kalisto vs Ryback, fuck off.


They should have kept Owens with the IC title for when he faces Zayn and given the US title to the Miz


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there any reason Reigns is facing Del Rio in the main event? The two of them haven't interacted once in the last few weeks. Weird we got a random filler squash match in the main event.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Kemba said:


> Roman is taking the place of John Cena.



How did you DARE to spoil this for me ? This was such an unpredictable course of events. Please be careful next time.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Only 1400 posts in a go home show to a PPV with 3 minutes left in the show. And alot of those posts are talking about PIZZA.
> 
> :ha
> 
> :damn


Pizza has more heat and more taste than WWE, and is less cheesy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I miss Bray.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Always loved clothes lines.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Only 1400 posts in a go home show to a PPV with 3 minutes left in the show. And alot of those posts are talking about PIZZA.
> 
> :ha
> 
> :damn












Pizza FTW


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That Edge & Christian shit looks so, so bad. They both look like they're going through a mid life crisis.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Only 1400 posts in a go home show to a PPV with 3 minutes left in the show. And alot of those posts are talking about PIZZA.
> 
> :ha
> 
> :damn


Raw is Pizza


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Kemba said:


> I hear a few smarks in the crowd.


It isn't 2015. Check your calendar and catch up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns is in trouble. What will happen next?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Lok said:


> Always loved clothes lines.


That kinda reminded me of Ben-Hur.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats to the Thunder on winning the series. Thunder-Spurs series should be good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol true. I will say though I tried their deep dish pizza a couple months ago and I thought it was decent, I can only eat a couple pieces and it was rather greasy but overall not bad especially for Little Caesars.


The bacon deep dish is okay. But j mean bacon crust can do a lot

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

this is awful.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Only 1400 posts in a go home show to a PPV with 3 minutes left in the show. And alot of those posts are talking about PIZZA.
> 
> :ha
> 
> :damn


Lmao, classic.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

MM10 said:


> Im waiting for him to go full robot.


I am waiting for him to go full mime. For a dude with such an amazing look, he acts like a bitch. The Divas could teach him a thing or two, lol. I had hope for the guy, but he is an embarrassment for the brand. He makes me love John Cena.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Need to get me one of these.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Roman!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have kept Owens with the IC title for when he faces Zayn and given the US title to the Miz



I think Owens and Zayn are big enough, and more importantly, good enough to make their feud count without a title on the line. It's just that the Kalisto/Ryback feud has been going since ages and has never been interesting, fleshed out or anything. Its sole "selling point" is pretty much "well we have this incredibly agile and small dude who's going up against our midcard monster of a man and it's so cool and so david vs goliath".

Fuck that. I want a real story in a feud.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Only 1400 posts in a go home show to a PPV with 3 minutes left in the show. And alot of those posts are talking about PIZZA.
> 
> :ha
> 
> :damn


What kind of post count were you getting before?

This kind of activity is all I've ever known since I joined.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

"Boring" chants in the main event. Not good


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

This was a pretty damn good Raw but the final stretch has been a stinker.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The bacon deep dish is okay. But j mean bacon crust can do a lot
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


I've never had it, my friend had it and he said it was pretty good but very greasy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns is coming alive! :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Just turn Del Rio face FFS.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> I think Owens and Zayn are big enough, and more importantly, good enough to make their feud count without a title on the line. It's just that the Kalisto/Ryback feud has been going since ages and has never been interesting, fleshed out or anything. Its sole "selling point" is pretty much "well we have this incredibly agile and small dude who's going up against our midcard monster of a man and it's so cool and so david vs goliath".
> 
> Fuck that. I want a real story in a feud.


Zayn beating owens for the IC title would have made a better storyline. Zayn could hold it over Owens head. It would have added to the story.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Del Rio should just stop selling for Reigns ad whoop his ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah this is a super casual audience. :francis


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Piped in cheers sound like an old lady wheezing.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Are these Vince's last two major projects? That should give a good indication were wwe is now.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lok said:


> Always loved clothes lines.


:jr Steinerline! Nearly took his head off!!


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

omg Cricketmaster!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Got a feeling Finn debuts and him and Gallows and Anderson will beat down Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

T0M said:


> What kind of post count were you getting before?
> 
> This kind of activity is all I've ever known since I joined.


2000-3000. Sometimes 3500.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio got out of there real quick.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Need to get me one of these.


Haha imagine the reactions from people while you walk around with that thing around your neck!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:maury lets go Roman roman sucks chants


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Great. The birth of the "Let's go Roman/Roman sucks" chant. The crowd just created another monster :fpalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

And these morons being goaded into the stupid duelling chant that they *know* management will use to justify pushing this guy. Fucking morons.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, Cena.. I mean Roman's been sufficiently beat down.. commence no selling and finish it please..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Got a feeling Finn debuts and him and Gallows and Anderson will beat down Reigns


The way to do it is Gallows and Anderon come down first. Then AJ comes to help Reigns The Balor jumps AJ and Reigns


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

God damn, it just seems like the females are starting that "Let's Go Roman" chant, KNOWING "Roman Sucks" from most of the guys is gonna follow.

*STOP IT, YOU STUPID BITCHES!*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Even casual crowds can't stand Roman :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goodness, this match has been so bad.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Del Rio should just stop selling for Reigns ad whoop his ass.


I would love that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He almost kicked his head off. :jr


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Ok, Cena.. I mean Roman's been sufficiently beat down.. commence no selling and finish it please..


Sorry, but there's a couple of slices of pizza left.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KingCosmos said:


> lets go Roman roman sucks chants


:CENA :cena :CENA


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

They'll settle for a mixed reaction. I may as well watch this match 520 times and skip the next decade


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

God, I can't even get excited over Guns and gallows.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Nobody predicted this!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Got a feeling Finn debuts and him and Gallows and Anderson will beat down Reigns


So at Extreme Rules is some type of hardcord match between Reigns, Styles ,3rd man vs Bullet Club?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROMANWINSLOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another horrible, predictable match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman is distracted and wins. :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

And Miz continues to look like a geek. There's booking a good cowardly heel and having him cheat to win...and then there's what WWE does; have them lose 99% of their matches and get upstaged in every segment. Eugh. It wont hurt Cesaro one bit for The Miz to stand tall even just once in this feud.

And hopefully all of the League Of Jobbers doing exactly that and jobbing means this is the end, right here tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here we go!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Couldn't even have him lose with a distraction...


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope keep the beat down going


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I've never had it, my friend had it and he said it was pretty good but very greasy.


Yeah it's greasy. But you're fucking Heath V you beat grease like a fucking champ.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There goes the Reigns' heel turn.

:lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh. ADR should've won via the distraction.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Of course he took out all three. Why wouldn't he?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ nearly popped his head off!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He fucking no-sold everything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a shit ending

no Balor

i watched Raw for nothing FFS


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

How in the fuck did I ever have hope in Reigns? He is a wet fart.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is this about?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

WWE should be fucking ashamed of themselves for the way they have fucked up Gallows and Anderson. If they had debuted them as a faction with Styles they would be insanley over and it would be exciting every week. 

Instead we have good guy Styles telling them no. 

So fucked up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> There goes the Reigns' heel turn.


How can something that never was go away :reigns2


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

lmao the selling for roman..all these guys holding their mouths...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it's greasy. But you're fucking Heath V you beat grease like a fucking champ.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Lol post of the night brother.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't fathom how anyone can root for Reigns. PoS didn't want his daughter exploited for an angle but he has no issue exploiting that family at ringside for feel good heat. Legit wish nothing but the worst for him and WWE after that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Decent finish I guess. Not a fan of Roman taking out Anderson/Gallows again. Twice in one show the dudes are geeks already:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

His first Make-A-Wish is televised, the dueling "Let's Go Roman! / Roman Sucks!" chant, older male fans audibly cheering for the heel. Goddamn you WWE, you were doing good by letting Reigns have a cocky edge to him these last few weeks.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE appears to be confused!

WWE hurt itself in its confusion!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So you cannot defeat Reigns even with a distraction. Oh, and he basically was superior to Anderson PLUS Gallows. They really know what's wrong with his booking, no doubt.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

This is to build heat for the Payback heel turn.



right???


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great show!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Alrighty then.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> what a shit ending
> 
> no Balor
> 
> i watched Raw for nothing FFS


I'm pretty sure they would advertise his debut if it was to be on weekly television.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cole, you dumb fuck, it's called The Forever Young Bucks Flying Forearm.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly though, I can still see the swerve happening, where they turn on AJ & help Reigns.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> what a shit ending
> 
> no Balor
> 
> i watched Raw for nothing FFS


Not for nothing, this has been a good night and thankfully the incest talk quickly turned to Pizza talk!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck you FoxFakeMarvel, don't care.. The last one was the last one you'll ever get a dime from me for.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iapetus said:


> This is to build heat for the Payback heel turn.
> 
> 
> 
> right???


They just beat the shit out of eachother for like a 3rd time in the last 2-3 weeks. :lol

Balor will debut at Payback, and along with Gallows and Anderson, beat up AJ *AND*Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was not a good show.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Diggin this X-Men preview main event.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Gag me now...

The endless steam-rolling of everyone and no selling of everything was one thing, and I kinda felt they weren't really gonna turn him, but if they gonna have him start carting sick kids all over the place and becoming the I fight for the sick kids shtick fpalm fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Honestly though, I can still see the swerve happening, where they turn on AJ & help Reigns.


Yeah, AJ has been a little ungrateful for Anderson & Gallows. This reminds me a lot of how DDP feuded with the nWo. Hall & Nash were old buddies and wanted to help him but DDP refused, so they stopped helping and started whooping his ass. The same can (and probably will) happen with AJ, no matter who Gun & Gallows officially align themselves with.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think The Miz will retain at Payback.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Fox presents Jennifer Lawrence: Apocalypse


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 (Apr 4, 2016)

6/10 show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, AJ has been a little ungrateful for Anderson & Gallows. This reminds me a lot of how DDP feuded with the nWo. Hall & Nash were old buddies and wanted to help him but DDP refused, so they stopped helping and started whooping his ass. The same can (and probably will) happen with AJ, no matter who Gun & Gallows officially align themselves with.


What if the leader is Samoa Joe? :lol


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol @ those thinking Balor was gonna come out. 

NEWS FLASH: At Paypack Swallows and Borederson will interfere Sunday and will turn on Styles. Then Roman helps Styles and this will form an alliance between Styles and Roman. 

BOOM! THE END. 


You're welcome.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> His first Make-A-Wish is televised, the dueling "Let's Go Roman! / Roman Sucks!" chant, older male fans audibly cheering for the heel. Goddamn you WWE, you were doing good by letting Reigns have a cocky edge to him these last few weeks.


This is probably what the WWE wanted tbf. A "polarizing" reaction is better than apathy. It's a sad state of affairs for Reigns' legacy to follow in the shadow of Cena, but the WWE have been asking for it all year

:draper2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> How can something that never was go away :reigns2


I should have bloody saved a link to my first posts calling him Cena2.0 as soon as the shit started. His own brand of "Never Give Up" shit was already there with "Buhlee Dat" And I knew the Make-A-Wishes were not far off. They did wait a little longer than I expected to fall back on them. But they came, Ohh they're here now.
:reigns2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bret Hart should have showed up tonight.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Ok, Cena.. I mean Roman's been sufficiently beat down.. commence no selling and finish it please..


Give me Cena all day, every day over this guy. He is a disaster. Fuck, I have a new found appreciation for how good Cena really is. The Rock, Stone Cold, Brock, The Undtertaker... and Cena. Nobody else has been able to step up. The only one I think of could is Bray, but whatever.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Random Reigns said:


> Lol @ those thinking Balor was gonna come out.
> 
> NEWS FLASH: At Paypack Swallows and Borederson will interfere Sunday and will turn on Styles. Then Roman helps Styles and this will form an alliance between Styles and Roman.
> 
> ...


that or styles fights off those two..their distraction cost him the title shot, roman and AJ team up to fight them off so they can have a fair PPV match for the next one..than comes the true betrayal and they screw AJ over or roman or a new third member comes in so roman can feud with him.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> They just beat the shit out of eachother for like a 3rd time in the last 2-3 weeks. :lol
> 
> Balor will debut at Payback, and along with Gallows and Anderson, beat up AJ *AND*Reigns.


Nope, they will beat AJ.
Roman will "overcome the odds" and stand tall while the 4 of them are on the floor.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> I should have bloody saved a link to my first posts calling him Cena2.0 as soon as the shit started. His own brand of "Never Give Up" shit was already there with "Buhlee Dat" And I knew the Make-A-Wishes were not far off. They did wait a little longer than I expected to fall back on them. But they came, Ohh they're here now.
> :reigns2


Believe That! :reigns2


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Smoogle said:


> that or styles fights off those two..their distraction cost him the title shot, roman and AJ team up to fight them off so they can have a fair PPV match for the next one..than comes the true betrayal and they screw AJ over or roman or a new third member comes in so roman can feud with him.


Pretty much.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Nope, they will beat AJ.
> Roman will "overcome the odds" and stand tall while the 4 of them are on the floor.


That sounds about right.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> Lol @ those thinking Balor was gonna come out.
> 
> NEWS FLASH: At Paypack Swallows and Borederson will interfere Sunday and will turn on Styles. Then Roman helps Styles and this will form an alliance between Styles and Roman.
> 
> ...


Balor said see you Monday after the show he lost his title before getting on his bus. That is why it was expected he debut


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least Sami finally won a match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kemba said:


> That sounds about right.


Hell, you never know.. Reigns might just "accidentally" take out the Usos when they run out to save him, pile them on top of Balor, AJ, and the Bald Brothers and you have 6 men for Reigns to look strong standing on top of.
:reigns2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor said see you Monday after the show he lost his title before getting on his bus. That is why it was expected he debut


I guess he could have appeared after Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Hell, you never know.. Reigns might just "accidentally" take out the Usos when they run out to save him, pile them on top of Balor, AJ, and the Bald Brothers and you have 6 men for Reigns to look strong standing on top of.
> :reigns2


He did it for The Rock.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Random Reigns said:


> Lol @ those thinking Balor was gonna come out.
> 
> NEWS FLASH: At Paypack *Swallows and Borederson* will interfere Sunday and will turn on Styles. Then Roman helps Styles and this will form an alliance between Styles and Roman.
> 
> ...


It appears we have a creative one on our hands...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kemba said:


> He did it for The Rock.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

It took one RAW for Roman to bury the Bullet Club...

Keep Balor in NXT. Thank you.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kemba said:


> What if the leader is Samoa Joe? :lol


I'll be very, very disappointed. I'd love to see Joe apart of the group, just not the leader. Only one lego playing, dirty dancing, Twitter trolling pretty boy can lead this gorup.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't believe they've finally wore me down.. I don't turn off Chrisley on the spot anymore..


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks like Roman dishes out a lot of toothaches. 

Everyone from the bullet club holding their jaw and checkin their teeth


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Good Raw.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And if you're not down with that, I got two words for ya: 

That. Sucked. 

Although I still don't see why all the hating on Reigns. He's decent in the ring, just can't deliver a promo worth a shit. But I don't get the crapping he gets from the live crowd. I don't mind him myself. And that was a decent exchange between him and AJ to close.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> And if you're not down with that, I got two words for ya:
> 
> That. Sucked.
> 
> Although I still don't see why all the hating on Reigns. He's decent in the ring, just can't deliver a promo worth a shit. *But I don't get the crapping he gets from the live crowd. *I don't mind him myself. And that was a decent exchange between him and AJ to close.


Like I said in a previous thread, appropriating a quote from The Crow.. "The idea has became the institution." They let it go on too long, they could have stopped it from turning into the institution by altering any number of things over the last couple years, but it's too late.. It's became a self feeding entity, to make it stop is going to take far more than a few changes now.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

Sleepngbear said:


> And if you're not down with that, I got two words for ya:
> 
> That. Sucked.
> 
> Although I still don't see why all the hating on Reigns. He's decent in the ring, just can't deliver a promo worth a shit. But I don't get the crapping he gets from the live crowd. I don't mind him myself. And that was a decent exchange between him and AJ to close.


He is terrible Del Rio carried the whole match, same match will happen at payback. AJ will carry the match with occasional flurries from reigns until the interference.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:Rollins fucking miz has been killing it with his impressions


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Sleepngbear said:


> And if you're not down with that, I got two words for ya:
> 
> That. Sucked.
> 
> Although I still don't see why all the hating on Reigns. He's decent in the ring, just can't deliver a promo worth a shit. But I don't get the crapping he gets from the live crowd. I don't mind him myself. And that was a decent exchange between him and AJ to close.


You used the word yourself "hating" theres no rhyme or reason to the hate its just hating. Theres always gonna be that poFacebookcket of fans mostly geek type guys who will not like Roman. Its cool go though Im just glad we got a interesting storyline of what will happen in "The Guy" match Sunday.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Sleepngbear said:


> And if you're not down with that, I got two words for ya:
> 
> That. Sucked.
> 
> Although I still don't see why all the hating on Reigns. He's decent in the ring, just can't deliver a promo worth a shit. But I don't get the crapping he gets from the live crowd. I don't mind him myself. And that was a decent exchange between him and AJ to close.


That is just it though, I have been a vocal supporter of him and have been patient, but he just does not have that 'it' factor like a Rock, Stone Cold or Cena. These guys are all fucking lightning rods and I have finally realized that Reigns will NEVER have that. Fuck, he is actually getting even worse, which is mind boggling. The best thing that could happen is AJ winning the title and then go on to face Cena or something. Reigns is REGRESSING and something has to be done.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone know what they were chanting when Ziggler attacked Corbin ?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Just when I thought they were gonna go wannabe heelish tweener with Roman, they throw him back with the Boosos and do a ten minute segment of him with sick kids. Vince. Is. Dug. In.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They just beat the shit out of eachother for like a 3rd time in the last 2-3 weeks. :lol
> 
> Balor will debut at Payback, and along with Gallows and Anderson, beat up AJ *AND*Reigns.


I was talking about the Make-a-wish thing + the one conquers all ending. I hope and pray think this was just a final hurrah for Reigns' face role before the heel turn on Sunday, so he just did all the faciest of face things they could possibly get him to do. 

Cheeks tightened for Payback. My optimism has only payed off for 1 out of the last 5 PPV's. They need to come through for me.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

They are going to turn Anderson & Gallows into Roman's lackies arent they?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Anyone know what they were chanting when Ziggler attacked Corbin ?


"Let's go Sandow!".


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *His first Make-A-Wish is televised, the dueling "Let's Go Roman! / Roman Sucks!" chant, older male fans audibly cheering for the heel. *Goddamn you WWE, you were doing good by letting Reigns have a cocky edge to him these last few weeks.


#WWELogic #ItHasBEGUN #SamoanCena2.0


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> They are going to turn Anderson & Gallows into Roman's lackies arent they?


More like AJ and Roman vs Gallows, Anderson and the mystery man. Fucking garbage tier shit.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

iverson19 said:


> They are going to turn Anderson & Gallows into Roman's lackies arent they?


That's one of the rumors going around. The story could be that they get sick of AJ always calling them off and them wanting to join with a real bad ass. Or some such bullshit.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Can someone explain why AJ, Gallows and Anderson all simultaneously got toothaches at the end of the show?


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

ironyman said:


> iverson19 said:
> 
> 
> > They are going to turn Anderson & Gallows into Roman's lackies arent they?
> ...


CONFIRMED: Hulkster to return at Payback; he's always the surprise mystery man.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

that was a terrible show , crowd was cold , not one interesting dialogue if we didn't count the TagTeams promo done by Enzo and the Vaudevillains


----------



## romper (Nov 19, 2007)

Balor, Anderson and gallows will all interfere at payback attacking both styles and reigns setting up a handicap match the next night on raw with them three vs reigns and styles. Reigns will turn on styles becoming heel and becoming the leader setting up a stable named the empire


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

you know Roman is a bad champion when he gets pushed from the top of the show monologue to the middle chit chat crap into the show , i remember Cena and Rollins starting the show 90% of the time when they were around


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

WWE has officially succeeded...

in making me not give a shit about anything that is happening.

RAW was such shit and where in the hell are all of the good women wrestlers?!?! 

I only have interest in Ambrose/Jericho, Tag Team (kinda), and seeing how bad the main event goes Sunday. 

I will be tuning out for an hour to watch Game of Thrones because I could not give a shit about this product right now.

I don't dislike Roman as a person or whatever, but I knew as soon as he became champ, we were going to fall into this limbo of boring shit just like the month of so when he held the title last year. They even brought back his foes from that time period tonight... league of nations.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So I missed my first RAW since like summer /early fall '15, due to real life0--fugg you real life--and it looks like I missed a good show, based of the results. 

Damien Sandow in a match!!!:mark: Sorta :cheer


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I have tickets to Payback this Sunday. Kinda meh about the matchcard going in..especially if it ends up with a Roman/AJ alliance afterwards rather than any turns.. Crossing my fingers its more interesting than this Raw.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

That Miz/Cesaro shit was terrible. The impressions pissed me off. Dirty Harry and Taxi Driver are classic films, but these two guys made the movies seem lame because of their impressions. Just really stupid stuff.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

ironyman said:


> More like AJ and Roman vs Gallows, Anderson and the mystery man. Fucking garbage tier shit.


They're going to attach Roman to AJ just like they did with Cena and whomever was a popular face at the time (Ex: Zack Ryder, Daniel Bryan). Pathetic.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Honestly this RAW was one of the few good raws I have seen. Every segment built towards the PPV match. Usually only 1/2 matches on the card have heat for the PPV. Not for payback. Every match has a story behind it. I like it


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

We got a lot of development to the storylines leading up to the PPV on this week's RAW. I still find this Shane being in charge of RAW so random and it's about time Steph came out to confront him about this. Vince is going to make a decision next week. Whatever. A lot of the superstars who won their matches made sense too. From AJ Styles beating Sheamus, Gallows and Anderson beating the Usos, Natayla beating Emma, Zayn defeating Rusev. The segment I enjoyed the most was the Ambrose/Jericho promo. Very effective and ending it with Jericho giving the Walls of Jericho to Ambrose on the announce table. 

The Chyna tribute video was not bad either but I can understand why people are not happy with the video showing the tweets from Stephanie and HHH. The Miz/Cesaro promo felt like last week's promo but I don't hate it. Just wonder if Cesaro is losing on Sunday with him getting the upper hand on Miz. Lastly, Reigns defeated Del Rio to show to complete the 0-3 night the League of Nations members had. The ending with the Bullet Club attacking Reigns with Styles trying to prevent it does add intrigue going into Payback.


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

Friend told me and I can't check youtube right now. Is it true that Sami Zayn flipped the bird at Lana and Rusev?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

For the past four weeks we have been getting good storyline continuity, something which we haven't seen for a while. Fans were crying out for change and for certain wrestlers to feature, yet even with the likes of Styles, Cesaro, Zayn, Owens, Jericho & Ambrose featuring in good solid storylines/feuds some fans are still moaning.

Raw has been solid for four weeks running, if anyone thinks pre mania was better then they need their head testing.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Again a good RAW, storylines continue, good matches, no filler crap, dont know why still most of the people complain. Interesting to see that the reaction to Reigns is not just a "wrestlemania, england" thing, seeing they boo even him being shown in a backstage segment. Nearly not fast forwarded anything. Hope this will mean we have a decent PPV on sunday. Like the new edge and Vince can hide behind the decisions being made by Shane, not him. But I think the crowd shows what an interesting show means. Although some saying "crowd was dead", I remember RAWs before PPVs in 2015/2016 where there was no reaction the WHOLE show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its actually getting to the point where I hate watching Rusev matches. The guy does everything well, everything. He's got Main Event written all over him but instead he's jobbing out to geeks like Zayn who are protected and rushed to the top. Getting old fast watching his talents go to absolute waste while HHH protects his favourite toys.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Great talent jobs out to amazing talent, oh the horror!


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh Hey, Rusev lost again...to Zayn... -.-

I like Zayn but he should have been crushed. Rusev needs to be up there with Brock but guess that ain't happening.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't been keeping up with the Raw thread but how is the reaction to the Zayn/Owens video? I thought it was very well done.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so shane fights undertaker for control of raw...and lost
but wait, he still runs raw anyway.

at payback a decision will be made to see who runs raw...why?
time to fast forward

Aj and Sheamus was not bad if predictable
Am I the only one sick of the childish New Day?
Gallows and Anderson in their tacky costumes against USO's was ok til reigns and his ridiculous looking superman punch makes you feel ashamed and dirty you watched this crap.

Sami Z against Rusev a decent match followed by the expected owens interference.
Apollo Crews bugs the shit out of me so his squash was fast forwarded.
Ambrose promo up next so fast forwarded some more, jericho comes out so again more fast forwarding. non stop till natalya won and only slowed down to check out her ass.
Sod chyna .

only watched the miz to see cesaro
main event sucked.
Thank you WWE for making me appreciate ROH and TNA even more


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Anderson and Gallows looked stupid coming out during Reigns' match when it didn't even cost him . They looked kinda dumb just standing there as Reigns kicked out of a roll up(which 95% of the locker room would have lost) which basically negated them coming out. They should have just had Reigns win the match and then Anderson and Gallows beat him down


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Shouldn't Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley be arrested for assaulting those security officials on RAW?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Based on the "whoever stands tall at RAW loses at the PPV"

Enzo & Cass vs Vaudevillians --> no one stood tall so no clear winner
Owens vs Zayn --> Zayn wins
Charlotte vs Natalya --> Charlotte wins
Jericho vs Ambrose --> Ambrose wins
Corbin vs Ziggler --> Corbin wins
Miz vs Cesaro --> Miz wins
Reigns vs AJ --> Reigns wins (kinda)


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What exactly did Stephanie do to be forced out by security?
She was about to receive an award.
Shane interrupted.
She pouted. For weeks.
Didn't do anything at Wrestlemania.
Didn't do jack on Raw after Wrestlemania.
Shane lost at Wrestlemania.

If anything, Stephanie could have had Shane deported. It's her show. Isn't it?

Fuck this bullshit, I'm done.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You're not the only one. There's a reason why this thread has evolved into a thread about food. This Raw has been...just there.


Yeah it's been just on in the background today, I've made a pie, I've washed the dishes, I've vacuumed, I've read some of my book, etc. It's just something I put on just to get it off my sky box.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW bored the hell out of me from start to finish. I started to fall asleep but forced myself to watch because the wrestling Inc podcast came on after.

Even the Chyna tribute fell flat. The video should've opened the show and should've included testimonials, not tweets. It felt so lazy, but i suppose they deserve some credit for acknowledging her. 


@A-C-P, you were right about Roman Reigns. When I saw him with those kids (I don't have anything against children, especially those who are sick and have special needs), I had to snap out of denial. He's never turning heel. Unlike some people who just give the guy a hard time and have blind hate, you've called it fair with him. This "tweener" stuff was only for the post Mania shows. And now it's back to normal. I won't even hold out hope for a swerve at Payback.

Since we're talking about food, I made a sandwich during RAW and had some green grapes; don't feel I missed much.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Empress said:


> RAW bored the hell out of me from start to finish. I started to fall asleep but forced myself to watch because the wrestling Inc podcast came on after.
> 
> Even the Chyna tribute fell flat. The video should've opened the show and should've included testimonials, not tweets. It felt so lazy, but i suppose they deserve some credit for acknowledging her.
> 
> ...


Only good thing about RAW was New Day/EnzoandCass/Vaudevillans and Jericho/Ambrose.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Opening segment was blergh. Shane being in control still makes no sense at all. Steph still got to emasculate someone too. 

Styles v Sheamus overall was a good match, but again it suffered a bit because of the meaningless feel to it. 

The three way tag team segment IMO was very enjoyable. All three are very good tag teams. Vaudevillains don't get the credit they deserve.

Gallows/Anderson vs Usos was a very average match, it really should have been a squash. I like LG/KA's style though, they're more intriguing than the Usos, anyway.

The Owens/Zayn video package was superb and hyped up the feud very nicely. Zayn/Rusev was also a good match. Owens beatdown should have been more intense though.

Apollo Crews just doesn't interest me. Fair enough he's establishing himself but the guy does nothing for me, he's the most generic happy guy i've ever seen, there's no real reason to be invested in him.

Ambrose v Jericho segment was excellent. Both top level mic workers, i'm looking forward to their match at Payback. Serious Ambrose is the best Ambrose, too, he's great when he has something good to run with.

Natalya v Emma was embarrassing and frankly did nothing for either of them. A pathetic attempt to build the feud between Nattie and Charlotte, and Emma deserves a lot better than losing in a couple of minutes. 

Ziggler attacking Corbin was a good move, no real reason to see another random Corbin squash. Their match won't be very good though, i can pretty much guarantee it.

Cesaro v Miz segment was ok. Miz did very well on the mic as always and Cesaro wasn't too shabby either. 

Main event was... yeah. Proves even more that Reigns isn't working as a face, though the make a wish stuff really points that he's remaining in his current role, as gutwrenching as that is.

Overall a very, very average RAW, some good moments but there really needs to be some spice added, a bit of intrigue, and something less formulaic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho was the star of Raw (in 2016) shows what kind of shape the product is in. New Day/Vaudevillians/Enzo & Cass stuff was also very good.


@Empress, this is one of the times I wish I would have been wrong.


----------



## shaun007miller (Mar 15, 2014)

I hate that I've allowed one guy (Roman Reigns) to ruin my wrestling experience. I've been in denial thinking Roman would turn heel, but after last night, I'm not seeing it. I think WWE is just going to ignore the fan's boos. I pray that I'm wrong. But I can say this, Zayn and Owens is the most enjoyable story being told in a long time.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is Stephanie (who looked great; loved the dress and make up) back? The angle was that if Taker won, Shane had to go away. 

I forgot about how cringe inducing Apollo Crews was last night. I really do believe that Vince just watches movies from the 80's and that's how he sees his faces.

Jericho was the star of the lackluster show. He commits as a heel. 

And where are Becky and Sasha?! These two were in the MOTN at Wrestlemania and they've just been no sold. I always give WWE the benefit of doubt and only end up disappointed each time. The Women's Division has come to a complete haul and only centers around Charlotte. I'm not dissing Charlotte but booking. You can feature more than one angle and it'll be okay. And Charlotte/Nattie/Emma only got five minutes at that! Poor Emma. Jobbing again. fpalm

Lana annoyed me. She's randomly back together with Rusev and looks like a hooker. I thought she was gonna be a wrestler now. What does she have against wearing shoes?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I watched this in a half hour and was still bored to death. Fire the writers.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Empress said:


> Why is Stephanie (who looked great; loved the dress and make up) back? The angle was that if Taker won, Shane had to go away.
> 
> *I forgot about how cringe inducing Apollo Crews was last night. I really do believe that Vince just watches movies from the 80's and that's how he sees his faces.*
> 
> ...



I want to like Apollo because the dude is phenomenal in ring, and I think with the right booking he could be huge, but Holy Shit is he lacking in every other department, in fact he should of been in NXT...oh wait he was and then the genius's bought him up with zero character and fanfare and now he's the just the guy who smiles and flips. Good Lord.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Jericho was the star of Raw (in 2016) shows what kind of shape the product is in. New Day/Vaudevillians/Enzo & Cass stuff was also very good.
> 
> 
> @Empress, this is one of the times I wish I would have been wrong.


I'd have to give Ambrose some credit. Not just cuz I like him, but because he was able to keep a level of humor with seriousness and intensity.

Wish these two were given more time and segments like last night.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

not sure if he's back to giving a fuck or it's just a flash in the pan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is gonna be a terrible era. We tried telling some of you..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Donnie said:


> I want to like Apollo because the dude is phenomenal in ring, and I think with the right booking he could be huge, but Holy Shit is he lacking in every other department, in fact he should of been in NXT...oh wait he was and then the genius's bought him up with zero character and fanfare and now he's the just the guy who smiles and flips. Good Lord.


I hate to be one of those tin foil conspiracy theorists, but this feels like sabotage. I get pandering to little kids but he's such a smiling goof. I think I'd hate him as a kid. As an adult, I just tend to forget about him until he appears. He should've stayed in NXT and called up at a later date with a better gimmick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'd have to give Ambrose some credit. Not just cuz I like him, but because he was able to keep a level of humor with seriousness and intensity.
> 
> Wish these two were given more time and segments like last night.


I am a big fan of AJ Styles to, but I really wish Jericho/Ambrose was getting the time Styles/Reigns did last night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I am a big fan of AJ Styles to, but I really wish Jericho/Ambrose was getting the time Styles/Reigns did last night.


Can't give Ambrose more exposure than Reigns, breh.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Empress said:


> I hate to be one of those tin foil conspiracy theorists, but this feels like sabotage. I get pandering to little kids but he's such a smiling goof. I think I'd hate him as a kid. As an adult, I just tend to forget about him until he appears. He should've stayed in NXT and called up at a later date with a better gimmick.


I feel the exact same way. In fact when Renee interviewed him tonight I was like "Oh that's right they called Crews up...why?" The guy should be a cocky athlete who acts like he's the MVP of the WWE, and he should be getting a slow burn push. Instead he shows up, smiles, cracks a silly joke, has a match and leaves, and leaves us the viewer feeling nothing. 

Yep I think sadly after 4 weeks on the main roster Crews is treading water, and if they don't throw him a life jacket soon he's going to drown.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This is gonna be a terrible era. We tried telling some of you..



:vince7

I honestly thought that once Reigns had his Mania moment, Vince would stop being stubborn. But he's really staying face. 

At least RAW had a 3 week streak of good shows. Expecting more was raising the bar too high. 

@Donnie

Crews and the Vaudevillians are already DOA to me.

What do you make of the booking for Rusev and Lana? I'm happy Sami finally picked up a win, but they need to make Rusev a threat again and give him mic time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Donnie said:


> I feel the exact same way. In fact when Renee interviewed him tonight I was like "Oh that's right they called Crews up...why?" The guy should be a cocky athlete who acts like he's the MVP of the WWE, and he should be getting a slow burn push. Instead he shows up, smiles, cracks a silly joke, has a match and leaves, and leaves us the viewer feeling nothing.
> 
> Yep I think sadly after 4 weeks on the main roster Crews is treading water, and if they don't throw him a life jacket soon he's going to drown.


My guess is that "life jacket" is going to be winning the US Title off Ryback, after Ryback takes it off Kalisto.



Empress said:


> What do you make of the booking for Rusev and Lana? I'm happy Sami finally picked up a win, but they need to make Rusev a threat again and give him mic time.


I don't think the way Rusev lost last night is really going to hurt him any, he dominated the match and just lost by a "fluke" roll-up. But Rusev and Lana do need to get put back on the mic and re-establish their power couple heel characters, b/c with proper mic time those 2 will get themselves back over.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> My guess is that "life jacket" is going to be winning the US Title off Ryback, after Ryback takes it off Kalisto.


If Crews wins the US title in his current state, then all the people who called him bobby lashley .20 were right. He needs an actual character before he wins anything.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Donnie said:


> If Crews wins the US title in his current state, then all the people who called him bobby lashley .20 were right. He needs an actual character before he wins anything.


Oh I agree, but thats the way the WWE views the Mid-Card titles, they think just throwing a title on someone will make people care.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> My guess is that "life jacket" is going to be winning the US Title off Ryback, after Ryback takes it off Kalisto.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the way Rusev lost last night is really going to hurt him any, he dominated the match and just lost by a "fluke" roll-up. But Rusev and Lana do need to get put back on the mic and re-establish their power couple heel characters, b/c with proper mic time those 2 will get themselves back over.


:lol Life jacket

Maybe it's because I'm not a guy but Lana looks so cheap to me now. I don't know how I'm supposed to take her seriously when she dresses like a 80's pop star and throws shoes at people. I have no issue with characters evolving, but they've done a complete 180 with her.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Empress said:


> :lol Life jacket
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm not a guy but Lana looks so cheap to me now. I don't know how I'm supposed to take her seriously when she dresses like a 80's pop star and throws shoes at people. I have no issue with characters evolving, but they've done a complete 180 with her.


Completely agree with what they have done with Lana's look. She is a super attractive woman, but to me even from a "looks" standpoint the business suits were hotter than what she wears now.

Whatever "look" they go with for Lana going forward if given the proper mic time and programs Rusev and Lana have more than proven they can get themselves over on the mic.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Empress said:


> :vince7
> 
> I honestly thought that once Reigns had his Mania moment, Vince would stop being stubborn. But he's really staying face.
> 
> ...


When I saw Sami/Rusev advertised I knew Sami was going over, and I was/am cool with that because as you said he needs wins and Rusev isn't doing anything at the moment so he can afford a one off loss (plus it was a quick rollup/surprise win so they kept Rusev strong)

as for longterm I was really happy when I read the LON were breaking up, because that means Rusev will no longer be stuck with those two clowns and he can go out on his own and be booked as a monster again. But when he came out with Lana my heart sank because imo that's going backwards and he's far too good for that. As you said he needs mic time because he has shown he has the skills to carry feuds and be a top heel they just need to pull the trigger. I mean a Rusev/Roman feud is Money, the matches would rule and both guys would benefit from working with each other. 

As for Lana I don't think WWE has any idea whatsoever when it comes to her, so they figure "oh we can her back with Rusev and the fans will react to her again" only problem after last year where time after time she was exposed as the weak link of the team, NO ONE wants to see her. And her being with Rusev takes away from him and that isn't right. Hopefully WWE breaks them up again and she gets paired with someone else.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

In an alternative universe, Lana will reveal that she was an American spy and drop the fake Russian accent. She'd then manage a heel Roman Reigns. I don't think Rusev needs her but Reigns could benefit from Lana.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Meh am still on last weeks Raw. Man I cant even finish an episode of raw in one day


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

RAW was so bad. Everything written in the cheapest, laziest way. Jericho/Ambrose was a bright spot marred only by the submission move on the table, which makes no sense, threw me out of the match so bad I was actually laughing by the end at the drunks behind them yelling, "Come on, Brosey!"

Zayn, Rusev, Lana was a waste. Why is Lana a hooker now? Depressing to see talented performers doing that shit.

AJ/Sheamus was good, but a little off. I think they can have better matches when they've worked together a bit.

Usos/Roman/Gallows&Anderson was so terrible in every aspect. Roman/Del Rio was typical Roman Del Rio in that it was dreadful, they don't like working together and it shows. I was astounded at the ending. I was getting a bad feeling throughout the show that that's what it was going to be and sure enough. Ooops! It was all a big mistake! Here, I'll end this sadness right now:

Roman can write AJ a note and stick it in his locker before school starts.

Dear AJ,

Were you with those mean bullies that hit me yesterday? 

My Nan, who actually has a TV, said she thinks you weren't and I hit you first.

If you were, I want all my Transformers back and I'm not speaking to you for two whole weeks.

If not, we can still be friends and you can sleepover on Friday. Dad said we could sleep in the tent in the backyard and make S'Mores!

Your (maybe) friend,

Roman

P.S. I hope I didn't hurt your teeth. Do you wear dentures?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> In an alternative universe, Lana will reveal that she was an American spy and drop the fake Russian accent. She'd then manage a heel Roman Reigns. I don't think Rusev needs her but Reigns could benefit from Lana.


Why is everything about Reigns?

:lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> :lmao


:lmao

A live masturbation celebration? Reigns looks like he just hit that sweet spot. Unless I just have a dirty mind.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is everything about Reigns?
> 
> :lol




I mentioned Reigns because @Donnie thinks Reigns/Lana could be a money feud. I do as well. I didn't quote him because his post was ahead of mine. 

If they get put into an angle, Lana can turn on Rusev and reveal that she's been a spy this entire time. But now she wants the power that comes with being a champ.

I'm not sure who else Lana works with on the roster. Maybe a heel Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> Yeah it's been just on in the background today, I've made a pie, I've washed the dishes, I've vacuumed, I've read some of my book, etc. It's just something I put on just to get it off my sky box.


I hear you. Really boring episode. Boring from the top spot down to the bottom. Everything trickles down from the top.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> AND THERE GOES THE REIGNS HEEL TURN.
> 
> :ha


Yep we are back to utterly confusing the living piss out of the viewing public.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> Yep we are back to utterly confusing the living piss out of the viewing public.


2 years and running. Time to give it up.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

​


Empress said:


> :lmao
> 
> A live masturbation celebration? Reigns looks like he just hit that sweet spot. Unless I just have a dirty mind.


PLEASE don't sig that one Empress :lmao


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

At least we didn't get " I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, I'm the guy" this week! Think of the positives!


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 2 years and running. Time to give it up.


It's like two Vinces sit there writing what they want Reigns to do, one has listened to the crowd reaction and writes accordingly, the other one is oblivious and writes for face Reigns. They then BOTH hand the ideals into the writers and say 'that's what I want implementing this week'.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> How can something that never was go away :reigns2


Can you hear that? That's 100,000's of hardcore fans just giving up.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

What if we all come together and start up our own wrestling federation? We'll gather up all the neighborhood rascals and we'll put on a hell of a show! Eventually we'll run WWE out of business


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been enjoying the last couple weeks of Raw unlike most it seems, but last nights episode was just a very mediocre show in every possible way. Some thoughts:

– I like Shane as GM as it feels very refreshing to start the show on a positive note instead of the crowd-bashing heel promos The Authority used to do. I know it doesn't make much sense to have him in control though, so I hope they actually start explaining this at Payback. Stephanie was decent.

– Sheamus/AJ was good but not as good as I would have expected. I don't like Sheamus at all but his matches are good more often than not. With Styles having a match for the title Sunday I don't think anyone expected anything other than AJ going over.

– The segment with New Day/Enzo & Cass/Vaudevillains was probably the highlight of the show. First time I thought the Vaudevillains did anything of interest (English more so than Gotch). Enzo can always get a crowd on their feet, I'm looking forward to seeing New Day do some promos with Enzo and Cass.

– Gallows and Anderson's match against the Usos was decent but it really dragged at several points. They didn't really look impressive or strong at all, which should have been the point of this match.

– Stardust is one of the best out of the current roster to suck any and all energy out of a crowd. Apollo still isn't over but Stardust certainly didn't help.

– I like Sami Zayn a lot, but I don't get why they're having Rusev lose so often. He should be one of the more promising characters but instead he's having heat-less matches, no storylines and rotting away in a dead stable. 

– Jericho was great, I'm usually not a big fan of his but he's been really good with this heel run. Ambrose is one of my least favorite guys on the roster, he's right at the bottom, but he did good here. I'm not much a fan of his promo style and delivery but there wasn't anything wrong with his promo.

– Natalya/Emma was a waste of time. I didn't expect Emma to get a push, or even to get used properly, so her losing here wasn't a shock. I still think it's dumb that a character who just got re-introduced a few weeks ago is already losing clean, to Nayalya of all people. She didn't even get more than 2 wins before starting to job again so it's not like Natalya gained anything by this win.

– Main event had a number of problems. I absolutely hated the finish. Reigns gets distracted and he _still_ doesn't lose, and just disposes of a former World champion in Del Rio like a midcard geek. Any traces of a potential heel turn were gone and Reigns single handedly getting rid of both Anderson and Gallows in week three was just a stupid decision. The entire last couple of minutes were just bad, up until AJ came out I guess. I don't understand how something so bad was written, approved by the head writer, approved by HHH and Vince, went through all these different channels and ended up in the main segment on Raw without someone saying “hold up, what are we doing with this mess?” It just shows you that even if you're brought in with some hype, in the end all that matters is making Roman Reigns look strong. It's such an old and tired formula yet it's still a crutch for WWE. :shrug


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

The last few weeks I have really enjoyed RAW, I mean watched pretty much every minute and really enjoyed them. So I just started watching last night's RAW and once Stephanie's music hit I went, "ugh!" And fast forwarded. Can't they just kill of Steph/HHH/Authority for good. Don't even have them on the show anymore. 

And it's not like they bother me in a good heel way, they bother me in a wow the show sucks when they are on way.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Lol @ Sami flipping off Rusev and Lana, he genuinely seemed pissed off at being hit by her heels :lol



Flicked through this week's episode within 50 minutes, everything feels like it has gone back to normal routine. Loving AJ Styles at the moment though, he actually comes off as a star to me.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> ​
> PLEASE don't sig that one Empress :lmao


Not gonna lie; I thought about it. >

Out of deference to Prince, I'm not changing my sig until next week though.

I did like Cesaro's uppercut to Miz. That was nice. Cesaro is killing it with this James Bond stuff.

P.S. I need you in the R&B Discussion one of these days; wanna read your thoughts on the masterpiece that is LEMONADE.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm pretending the Make-a-Wish kid was allowed to write last night's episode. I feel better about it already.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> Not gonna lie; I thought about it. >
> 
> Out of deference to Prince, I'm not changing my sig until next week though.
> 
> ...



I must listen to it first :cudi I've been so behind on my music, never even got a chance to hear Gwen's new album in full ether



I did listen to the Purple Rain and Dirty Mind albums over the weekend out of respect for the LEGEND tho

:mj2


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

For the Miz/Cesaro match they could wheel out Scott Hall and have him say "I'm not a good guy... I'm not _the_ guy... I'm the baaaadddd guyyyyy...." then superman throw a toothpick at Miz.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> For the Miz/Cesaro match they could wheel out Scott Hall and have him say "I'm not a good guy... I'm not _the_ guy... I'm the baaaadddd guyyyyy...." then superman throw a toothpick at Miz.


L:wink2l what??


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Zayn raising up the middle finger toward Lana was definitely the highlight of the episode. :zayn3

Then again:


> As Zayn was walking away, he held up what was seemingly his middle finger. While this got fans talking on Twitter, it doesn’t seem that he was actually sticking it up. It was more likely three fingers to indicate he got the three count on Rusev moments ago.


But still. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What was the general consensus of this episode? Good, bad, or indifferent? Still debating on whether I get caught up on post Mania WWE or not.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it was a very good episode in terms of what was booked but the actual in ring action was a lot worse than on paper. Matches with a lot of potential fell pretty flat.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> What was the general consensus of this episode? Good, bad, or indifferent? Still debating on whether I get caught up on post Mania WWE or not.


If you watch this episode in isolation, might be okay. Otherwise almost every segment showed a complete lack of continuity with what was building before. Jericho/Ambrose was the one really good thing. Finally, serious Ambrose who seems like a serious threat. Even that was killed at the end by Jericho doing Walls of Jericho on the announce table. That HE cleared.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Another raw I actually watched in full which is good. Pre WM I couldn't watch 20 mind without the fast forward button; so progress has been made.

Was the WWE creating shit TV on purpose so ShaneO could save us


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing was outright terrible, just flat. Expected a lot more out of AJ vs. Sheamus, but they didn't gel quite as well as I thought. Instead of AJ flying around a lot, he was throwing stiff strikes to try and compensate for the size difference. Zayn vs Rusev was similar, and advertising a Del Rio main event, you couldn't get me to tune out faster. I started playing on Tinder until Raw ended and then threw on the E&C Show.

The crowd didn't help, they barely even reacted to the good stuff there. Hartford, CT? I didn't actually look at the crowd, but I picture a sea of Pete Gases... without the mail delivering skills.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It doesn't matter anymore what they do.
The show is in freefall, and nobody can stop it.

Doesn't matter who returns, doesn't matter how many great matches there are, everything this creative team touches immediately turns into drizzling shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It doesn't matter anymore what they do.
> The show is in freefall, and nobody can stop it.
> 
> Doesn't matter who returns, doesn't matter how many great matches there are, everything this creative team touches immediately turns into drizzling shit.


Rollins will save us! :rollins2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

If Reigns keeps beating up Gallows and Anderson they're going to quickly fall into LON territory.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shane returned??!? Sorry haven't watched Raw in like four months haha.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> If Reigns keeps beating up Gallows and Anderson they're going to quickly fall into LON territory.


He only beat them down once and that was in return for them beating him down, so they are even.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rocketmansid said:


> He only beat them down once and that was in return for them beating him down, so they are even.


After AJ stopped Gallows and Anderson he ended up beating them up again.


----------



## Future-WWE-Mom (Apr 27, 2016)

All I have to say about this episode of RAW is that maybe Jericho should consider underwear.:wink2:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Future-WWE-Mom said:


> All I have to say about this episode of RAW is that maybe Jericho should consider underwear.:wink2:


Or a shirt.:grin2:


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Nothing was outright terrible, just flat. Expected a lot more out of AJ vs. Sheamus, but they didn't gel quite as well as I thought. Instead of AJ flying around a lot, he was throwing stiff strikes to try and compensate for the size difference. Zayn vs Rusev was similar, and advertising a Del Rio main event, you couldn't get me to tune out faster. I started playing on Tinder until Raw ended and then threw on the E&C Show.
> 
> The crowd didn't help, they barely even reacted to the good stuff there. Hartford, CT? I didn't actually look at the crowd, but I picture a sea of Pete Gases... without the mail delivering skills.


Looked like everybody in the crowd had a beer in their hand. I was so hot that there were continuous, "Let's go Sheamus," chants during AJ's match with him and then during GA's match with Usos the crowd was chanting half-heartedly for AJ Stiles. 

Get with it motherfuckers, chant his name when he's there. I hate, absolutely HATE chants for a person that isn't present during a match, but that shit on RAW was ridiculous. What? You can't say his name when he's in the ring, but you remember it for every other match?


----------



## Future-WWE-Mom (Apr 27, 2016)

Rocketmansid said:


> Or a shirt.:grin2:


Yeah, the scarf is not really doing it for me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is Awesome!


----------

